# Workamates of our Dreams



## SamuelP

A thread for that little helper who is always there when you need her.

Full disclosure - I do not own one of these. But, I have heard through repeated forums on this sight how useful they are and how much they are hated. I thought this was an interesting combination. A necessary evil if you will, for those who find themselves short on work space and even shorter on cash for a workbench. Which I find myself in both categories.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's what I think of WorkMates:


----------



## bhog

LOL @ the tags Sam…......nice


----------



## Towtruck

Mine's a little over 30 years old now. After I replaced the plywood with oak added more dog holes and made my own oak dogs, it's one of the most used tools in my shop.
I can't imagine why anyone would want to burn it.


----------



## SamuelP

Towtruck - Post some pics. Thats what this is all about.

bhog - These things are so useful - cant deny it.

Brandon W - There could not be a better 1st post to this thread.


----------



## doninvegas

I have the original Work-Mate and still use it. I did replace the top last year and it's better than new. I was going to burn it but decided to fix it up instead. Now that I have a nice Maple top on it, it will burn better than the fiberboard it had. But I guess I'll have to wait a few more years.


----------



## ShaneA

Ah, workmate of my dreams…about 5' 11 tall, 130lbs, long brown hair, doesnt complain a lot. Oh wait, wrong forum!


----------



## BrandonW

LOL-you chauvinist pig, Shane!


----------



## SamuelP

How about this workmate shane?


----------



## bhog

I would put up with her.


----------



## rustynails

Now that workmate is on fire! Hot…Hot… Hot


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This belongs in the power tool forum. ;-)


----------



## Brit

LOL. I can't believe you actually did it Sam. I'll get some pictures posted of mine. Here's one to be going on with. Mine lives outdoors 365 days a year. I've had it for about 25 years. During that time, I've hit it repeatedly with a hammer, sawn into it, drilled into it and slopped all kinds of products all over it. I've stood on it, sat on it, knelt on it, even made love on it once. You could say, we've been through a lot together.


----------



## SamuelP

Brit - Yours is probably my biggest influence for how useful they are. If anyone looks into your restorations and then sees what you have to work with; that is what inspiration is. The quality of work you have achieved with much less than anyone would expect. (I love that auger set by the way.)

I will be looking at flea markets and garage sales this summer for one of my own. I hope it is in rough shape so that I can do a rehab on it.


----------



## Gene01

My shop boasts two of them. Why? I don't know. I couldn't pass on the yard sale deal. $20.00, new in the unopened box. Some day, I may find a use for both at the same time. 
At 71, I no longer have the dexterity for Brit's more pleasurable use….at least fort two at the same time.


----------



## GCotton78

I got mine as a gift from my (former) father-in-law. It has become an invaluable tool in many circumstances, but mainly when I need something clamped in one spot so that I can do some surgery on it, or those moments when I need more work area…that thing is sitting there folded up, waiting to jump into the action. I probably use it at some point on every project.


----------



## drfunk

Are you sure that lawn isn't in Seattle?

PS- At first blush I thought you wrote: "Made love *to* it…", which is definitely a more impressive feat in my book.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When I seen the suggestion, I didn't believe anyone would actually do it.

I will be sure to snap some photos next time I have my camera at the shop. I use mine a lot. It's one of those little helpers that's always there when nothing else will do.


----------



## Brit

Every time I visit this thread, it makes me laugh. A bunch of grown men posting pictures of their Workmates. How sad is that? 

drfunk - My back garden is a future project. We're still finishing off the front garden as time permits. After that we'll start on the back. The 'lawn' as you put it will all come up and the whole area will be landscaped.


----------



## SalvageCraft

Got 2 off Craigslist last year for $20 for the pair. I use one of them occasionally on a jobsite to hold a miter saw, tile saw, or as a quick work surface. I've actually used the clamping feature once or twice too!
I'll probably never use them in the shop though. They're either too big or too small for the application, or just too complicated to store, set up and take down compared to just using what I've got.


----------



## donwilwol

so far, I like Sam's the best! Its probably the 18 v screwgun.


----------



## Brit

What I want to know is how she keeps her nails looking so nice while she's working.


----------



## donwilwol

cheeze Andy, that's easy, she uses a wood handled hammer.


----------



## madts

She needs glasses if she has to get a close look of the work.


----------



## dhazelton

I have one I bought new and an older (grey) one I bought at an auction for $15. I love them. What I don't love is the plastic pieces that hold the legs in on the newer one - one is busted and the leg will never stay folded up. Also the foot caps split after a while. If you weld they are great for holding angle iron. I built my 5 X 8 utility trailer frame on the set. Nice to not have to bend over or squat to weld all those joints. Also good for holding a board on edge for routing a bead or planing.


----------



## Towtruck

I finally got around to taking a photo. I acquired this workmate in 1975, beat it, abused it and ignored it till around 1990. The plywood (not chipboard) got pretty rough and I replaced it with white oak. Since then I've used it for about everything. Makes a great clamp for gluing large pieces. Also serves as outfeed roller for my planer.


----------



## donwilwol

So I don't have a workmate. (although the kind like Sam showed would cost a bundle, lets stick with the Black and Decker kind). What would one look for when deciding to buy one. I'm sure they are fairly common at flea markets and such.


----------



## Brit

I'm still trying to decide what they're good for Don. If you had two the same and built a torsion box to straddle both units, you could turn them into a decent bench that you could do some woodwork on. One on its own though is not much use for woodworking.


----------



## canadianchips

I have some.(6-7) I use them for my portable bench type tools at job sites. I bolted a plywood to base of disc sander, drill press, router table & miter box, then I clamp them into place at the site. The workmates fold up nicely and hang on the wall of trailer for storage. 
I buy mine at yard sales and garage sales. I don't think I ever paid more than $15. for any of them. Last one was $5. You cannot make anything for $5.


----------



## BillWhite

Ya ain't gettin' mine. Though it does not live in the shop, it is kept handy for outside work or extra in-shop duty.
Mine does not require me to pay alimony either.
Bill


----------



## SamuelP

Just found this online. The father of the workmate designed a lotus.

I have not researched this. I am relying on the links reliability.


----------



## Towtruck

Thanks for the history lesson, that was quite informative. Now I know that mine was a really early model. 
I can't imagine getting along without it.


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, the most convincing part was the lead in "Still dreaming…" And I still like that green screw gun.


----------



## SamuelP

Andy - We can just lurk through your projects and find tons of good uses for them. At least when you are not using your kitchen counter.

Towtruck - The top on yours was what I was thinking. It seems like there could be tones of things replaced as they wear out and upgraded. They could last a life time.

I saw one at an antique store for $25. Too much for the ideas I have. I need a solid $5-$10 one.


----------



## SamuelP

Don W - How about we do a calendar? Workmates of our dreams…a bunch of workmates from different eras posing with nice looking workmates in skimpy clothing.

We might have to get permission from black and decker. How about Handplanes of our dreams? Same idea but with hand tools. We would need to throw a workmate in there somewhere. You get the models and I will round up some tools.


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, I just scrolled up this thread. No way I can top your post. Besides, I think B&D has done that already.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's my Workmate. I got it for free from Craigslist-it was just about 6 houses down from my place. No, I haven't burned it yet.


----------



## racerglen

The reference to Workmate orrigins is correct Sam, I think it is also the final chapter in Scott Landis Workbench book.


----------



## Stephenw

I built this one from scratch. It is child sized at 21" high.

http://shopngarage.com/2011/12/childs-folding-workbench/

Here is my three year old cutting a board…


----------



## SamuelP

Thanks Glen.

Stephenw - That is a great build. That is something he will pass down to his kids.


----------



## Bertha

Best thread in history


----------



## SamuelP

I am still waiting for someone to Andy one up.


----------



## Brit

Well it ain't gonna be me Sam.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm glad you said that, Andy. Workmates, though they are neat little clamping devices and work surfaces, definitely do not hold the innate beauty of a nineteenth century hand saw or plane. I'm not sure I'd see the point in Andying a Workmate.


----------



## racerglen

Because you can ?


----------



## Manitario

Maybe restored Workmates will be the next hot item on Ebay…will have to start a website to accurately date and type the Workmates, I wonder if Patrick of "Patrick's Blood and Gore" Stanley plane dating website would be interested?????


----------



## SamuelP

2nd that Glen.


----------



## donwilwol

To figure it out Brandon, you just need to read Andy's tag line.


----------



## BrandonW

Yes, Don, I agree with what you say on Andy's tagline. I just don't see a Workmate as a "vintage" tool in my definition. To me it's something I'd take to a job site to put my miter saw on, or throw some mdf on top of it and use it for a stand to paint on. It's not something that's beautifully hand-crafted, but it's a couple of pieces of plywood attached to an ugly metal frame. Nothing aesthetically innate in it. That said, if someone wants to paint theirs to make it all new looking, that's fine, but it will never have the wow factor.


----------



## SamuelP

You never know.


----------



## saddletramp

Hmmmmmm, maybe I'll gold plate one of mine. That's right, I have two …............ however, one has become a semi-permanent base/stand for my Pootatuck's Lion (actually a Taiwanese knock off as the lion was no longer available when I bought mine) so I guess it doesn't really count.


----------



## mtenterprises

I have one I fished out of the garbage. One of the "Special" threaded vise nuts was broken and after finding that the parts were no longer available I welded up my own set to replace them. Had to replace the "Special" nuts and the threaded shafts since they were double pitch threads. Beyond that it's a pretty handy tool. Mine has a 16 ply, plywood top still in pretty good shape. I have several bench top tools that I mount on it as needed, Midi lathe, 2 scroll saws, joiner, 9" bandsaw, shaper, belt sander. But it holds my midi lathe most of the time. In "The Workbench Book" by Scott Landis chapter 16 he tells the history of the Workmate in 10 pages. I find it to be a good tool, I'd take another if I could find one in the garbage again.
MIKE


----------



## racerglen

This is why my planes and saws are still in a state of disrepair, disasembled and distraught.
One youngest son's promise to his girlfriend to build a DVD case. At 53 plus inches tall, it won't sit on my regular bench and I got tired of the stooping and bending.










BUT ! Under the filling station, my 1974 vintage Workmate. A birthday present from my mother in law, it's seen 4 boys, my wife and more, and been in all kinds of weather and still works great.









It's the aluminum casting type..








And, well, before I knew the term, it's even had a bit of Andying.
At some point I drawfiled the casting flash on the aluminum..
(It is catching you know ;-)

P.S. Andy I figured out one solution to shakey pictures, dug out one of my creations from years back, a broomstick with a t nut and quarter 20 bolt in one end, a monopod. Every camera that has a tripod mount uses quarter 20 threads. just wish mine wasn't a plastic insert.


----------



## Brit

Looking good Glen.

Drawfiling a Workmate indeed. Whatever next?


----------



## Brit

Got ot keep this thread alive, so here's another picture of my rustic Workmate in action. Note the added ballast to facilitate hand planing. You can still only take lightish cuts though. You'd have to add guy ropes if you want to use a scrub plane.


----------



## SamuelP

Fantastic! Another mod to think about when I find mine.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, time for a coat of shellac. Love that square!


----------



## BrandonW

I love the contrast between that BCT square and the old workmate! Andy, at the very least you should get some sort of corporate sponsorship from Black and Decker-you've done way more with that Workmate than anyone could imagine! When are they going to come out with the Workmate Brit edition?


----------



## Brit

Don - That square is fast becoming my trade mark, much like Mads uses his pipe. A few blogs ago, I suddenly realised that it featured in so many of my photos that it almost feels like there would be something missing if it didn't make an appearance.


----------



## Brit

What weathered and rusty straight from the factory?


----------



## donwilwol

hmmm, now you got me thinkin. I need a trade mark


----------



## Brit

Well it was your thumb nail Don, but it has nearly grown out. There's no way around it, you'll just have to hit it again.


----------



## BrandonW

I was thinking the same thing, Don! Pipe and Combo square are already taken. Running out of good options here!


----------



## hobby1

I use mine all the time for building projects,
here it is being used as a horizontal boring machine.


----------



## Brit

The Workmate makes a great saw sharpening station too. Full details about the saw vise here on my blog.


----------



## oldnovice

My workmate is about 30 years old and it has served me very well over those years. I didn't buy it, and probably never would have because it's *B&D* (that another story), I won it in a drawing with a bunch of other *B&D* tools, at the Kmart store in Illinois.

Why I dislike *B&D*, if anyone cares!
The only thing I have left is the Workmate and an under used circular saw. The drill, sander, and heat gun are long gone. I have always carried a grudge against *B&D* because, as an engineer, I thought they did a great disservice to the public and the environment with their poorly designed recharging systems and basically poor tools. I hope now that Stanley bought them I hope they do a little better! That is the end of my rant on *B&D*!!!!


----------



## SamuelP

i never knew they made a vise for a workmate.


----------



## mochoa

Thats right up Andy's alley!


----------



## Brit

I've never seen one of those vises either Sam.

Mauricio, if you took a look up my imaginary alley, you'd find a split-top Roubo with a twin-screw bench on a bench add-on. A Black & Decker Workmate would be nowhere to be seen.  I don't care for my Workmate, I never put it away, I never clean it, I spill all kinds of products on it and care not a jot. It both helps me work wood and hinders me at the same time. It forces me to think of creative solutions to get the job done, but of itself, it neither inspires or thrills me. When I was sharpening my dovetail saw, I turned the bench around to get better light on the saw. I couldn't find a flat piece of ground so I jumped up and down on it to bury the legs in the dirt. As I landed on it I said "Stop wobbling or it's the skip for you, you piece of crap."

But you know, as much as it frustrates the woodworker in me, I love the way my tools look on it's weathered top when I take photos for my projects and blog posts. So maybe, after I've built my Roubo, I should inset the top of my Workmate into the top of my Roubo. What do you think?


----------



## SamuelP

Brit - You do not realize what you have do you? You have a marriage. Read back over that last post and forget about your subject being a B&D workmate and it sounds like a marriage where the couple grows old and gray together.

I would love to see that inset.


----------



## mochoa

Andy, lol, I can just imagine you jumping up and down on top of that thing in your back yard (garden). A skip is a garbage can I'm assuming?

I would take the old workmate and make a couple of bench hooks out of it. or a shooting board or something…. But just remember that any saw you cut that thing with will get dull quick with all the metal filings and other debris ground into it.


----------



## Brit

This is a skip Mauricio. You hire them in different sizes. A lorry drops it off at your house, you fill it up and the lorry takes it away and disposes of your building rubble or garden waste in an environmentally friendly way.


----------



## Brit

This is for *Sam*. What a strange relationship you must have with your wife. 

If you took a look up my imaginary alley, you'd find a split-top Roubo with a twin-screw bench on a bench add-on. My wife would be nowhere to be seen.  I don't care for my wife, I never put her away, I never clean her, I spill all kinds of products on her and care not a jot. She both helps me work wood and hinders me at the same time. She forces me to think of creative solutions to get the job done, but of herself, she neither inspires or thrills me. When I was sharpening my dovetail saw, I turned her around to get better light on the saw. I couldn't find a flat piece of ground so I jumped up and down on her to bury her legs in the dirt. As I landed on her I said "Stop wobbling or it's the skip for you, you piece of crap."

But you know, as much as she frustrates the woodworker in me, I love the way my tools look on her weathered top when I take photos for my projects and blog posts. So maybe, after I've built my Roubo, I should inset the top of my wife into the top of my Roubo. What do you think?


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, Andy! I thought that that was a strange picture of marriage. ;-)


----------



## SamuelP

Brit - I was not speaking literal word for word I was referring to the spirit of the statement. Someone you rely on and can always count on, but you might be inclined to forget about all they have done for you in a quick moment when you notice a small deficiency and you are not in the best of moods.

But; I love the rewrite. Do I have permission to use the last sentence of your first paragraph as my sig?


----------



## lysdexic

Andy, that's the funniest thing that I have read in quite some time. Tears literally.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm in wonder! Appalled, entertained and relieved all at the same time.


----------



## Brit

Yes Sam.


----------



## SamuelP

Thank you.


----------



## hhhopks

I'll keep an eye for a pair of these. I thnk they have real merits. Surely, they are more functional then sawhorses. I have seen them in garage/estate sales but have never pay much attention to them. Usually it's appears to be in good shape.


----------



## BrandonW

Found a use for the old workmate that I enjoy disparaging so much. ;-) It is actually a very useful set up when I want to cut wood outside of the shop. I can see how this might be useful on jobsites, etc.


----------



## mochoa

Looks cool, what the heck are you making?


----------



## BrandonW

Giant Lincoln Logs. 

It's for some storage for firewood to clean up some of my ugly piles.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a line on an early Workmate, with aluminum H-frame. Excited!


----------



## racerglen

That looks brand new !
The same vintage as mine ..Buy it Smitty !


----------



## dhazelton

Here are my two Workmates helping me build a utility trailer. Much better than squatting and bending for all the welding needed.


----------



## Brit

Nice!


----------



## Stephenw

I've been looking for the elusive cast model for years.

I settled for a stamped steel version for $40.


----------



## SamuelP

Good Luck Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hazel, looks great!

I'm picking up the vintage WM on Tuesday…


----------



## SamuelP

Did anyone know that Grizzly made a workmate?


----------



## mochoa

That's the same one harbor freight sells.


----------



## SamuelP

It does look the same.


----------



## SamuelP

This one is different.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, sam, that one is different. You have that one?


----------



## mochoa

that one is crazy looking. I'd like to see more details about the functionality of that one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doesn't have two height settings… Hmmmm….


----------



## BrandonW

It doesn't look very sturdy to me.


----------



## mochoa

Dhaze by the way, that is a cool picture, would make a great commercial for the workmate .


----------



## quartrsawn

The very versatile Workmate Junior.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, now that's cool just because of where it's being used!


----------



## SamuelP

Not mine. Still looking for one. I found that one here. It can do all kind sof stuff and it is right in Andy's backyard.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty,
They imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Well, it seems that every tool you acquire makes me want one too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott, you have Landis' Worbench Book? The last chapter in it got me on the lookout. And they're cheaper than a decent ebay jack plane.


----------



## Dlow

Damn, I thought I would be the fiirst to post the jr. Well this one came with the house and from the looks of it the previous owner liked to burn things on it. Some day I might replace the plastic with real wood.








I rarely use it but if I had a place to mount it permanently, it might become more than just a trip hazard.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dlow- I love it!


----------



## mochoa

Yess I need one of those for carving! What are they called?


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty,

I do, in fact, have Landis' book (kindle version). It was the last book that I was reading and I started to lose interest as he went into the specialty vises. I was really interested in the "real" workbenches and when I decided to commit to the Roubo, which has consumed me, I stopped reading. I never flipped thru the virtual pages so I was not aware there was a whole chapter of the Workmate.

How cool is that? What a pleasantly odd thing to do on a Sunday evening: learning about the history, pros and cons of the venerable, maligned Workmate.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

While you're Kindling that book, check out page 134. A Moxon by any other name?? . Way before 'he who shall not be named' re-discovered the form.


----------



## racerglen

I've rediscovered a use for a Workmate® in service..
It's a great place to sweep your shavings and such under QUICKLY and then you aren't
slipn' and slidin' then at days end do a proper cleanup..
Actualy learned that when I first got mine, and a one year old..rug rats LOVE shavings ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's funny! Love it! lol


----------



## Brit

Glen - A garden rake takes care of my shavings.


----------



## Dlow

Mauricio, this is the sticker on mine. I guess it would be ideal for carving with some modifications to it. It adjusts up to an angle of 45 degrees but it would definately have to be secured to a bench. There's not much to it, maybe weighs 10lbs.


----------



## Magnum

I haven't made one of these yet but it might come in Handy for an Adjustable Outfeed Support or anything else you need support for at an, as yet "Unknown Height". Workbench Extension for those Very Long Pieces Of Lumber? Clamp anything down on it? Leveling the Boards to walk on when your Painting the Stairway?

The Top Piece could be any Width and Within Limits also the Length.

======================================================================










======================================================================
There IS something I did do with mine. These Neat Little Workmates are Very Strong in Compression.

Last Year I did a LOT of repair work to my Front Interlocking Porch and Steps. That included Cleaning and Cutting Masonry Blocks and Slabs. *I got Fed Up trying to do it on a Small Wormate Surface or the Driveway.*

*BINGO! This little device needs a Table Top.* ....Up to HD. One Handy Panel of 3/4" G1S Fir, a couple of pieces of Spruce 2×4. Temporarily screw in a lenght of 2×4 On Edge! (Or you won't be able to Turn The Handles Later) , Long Ways to the Handy Panel to find the best* Centre of Balance when clamped into the Workmate. *

After you've done that Screw and glue the 2×4 into place. *Add a couple of short pieces 90 Degrees from the Long 2×4 that will Automatically "Drop Fit" (On Perfect Center) the Large Top Exactly were it should be when you "Drop It" into the Workmate Open Slot. *

Tighten the Screw Clamps and *WALLA! A 2'x4' Top that I've had around 300 Lbs sitting on with No Problem *and an Ideal Working Height for Cutting, Cleaning and Everthing else. I keep it in my Garage as it comes in handy for working on the Car and whenever I need a Table Top for "Whatever STUFF".

Of course I couldn't leave it as "Bare Wood' so I Rounded The Corners and used an Old Can of "Water Based Stain" UGH! Two coats of Poly and Done.

I just Re-did the Storage in my Garage. *The Table Top and Workmate Both hang on a 2×4 Ledge along with other "Implements". That 2×4 is Screwed and Glued with PL Premium. It ain't goin' Nowhere!*

I don't have any Pictures of the Tables Underside, which is why I described it as best I could above. I have a few of the Finished garage as below.

======================================================================










======================================================================
Above the Garage Door. Also 2×4 Handy Panels, Steel Brackets at about $3.00 Bucks each. I cut the Panels down to 15" Wide. I should have gone to at least 18". *That got a LOT of "Stuff" off the Garage Floor!* Now the Garage door looks UGLY so I guess I'm gonna have to paint it also. MAYBE!!

======================================================================










======================================================================
I even gave the *Gas Pipe *a Fresh Coat of Tremclad Semi Gloss Black. It's the *"Same Old Story*"..... GEEZ! That looks bad! Clean/Paint it….... Now THAT looks Bad! ...Clean/Paint it …... Now THAT looks BAD! *Stop Already!! *

My Neighbour dropped over to see what was going on …... *"You should really Paint The Ceiling."* So I said … *"Would you care for a BEER??"*

======================================================================










========================================================================
*I should have made a "Project" out of this!! ...LOL…*

*Later Guys: Rick*


----------



## racerglen

Rick..
Y'all NEED a beer ..some chillin' and we all know the tune, "couldn't leave it bare wood"..
there's ALWAYS something more isn't there ?

;-)


----------



## Magnum

Thanks Glen! I was just thinkin' bout that. Now you've convince me!

Drop over for a few cold ones if you're in the Neighbourhood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Picking up the vintage (cast aluminum H-frame seen above) Workmate this evening, pictures later. Can't wait!


----------



## SamuelP

I will be tuning in to see it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Grrrr…

Pick-up delayed, won't be 'til later this week now, hopefully. It's mine, just have to schedule the 2+ hour round trip. So close, but something came up.


----------



## Domer

I have had a Workmate for over 20 years. I don't need it often but when I do, it works great. I would not want to do without it.

Domer


----------



## PutnamEco

My first generation workmate









No pressed metal legs on this one.









Not made in China either. It is a shame what has happened to S. Duncans and Alonzos Company.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Putnam - Oh, Wow, very cool cast aluminum legs! Thanks for sharing that one!


----------



## SamuelP

Now I know which one I am looking for.


----------



## dhazelton

ALL aluminum? I wonder what that's worth as scrap? Seriously, I don't see how anyone can disparage the Workmate. It's portable, sturdy and versatile. Woodworking, metalworking, painting, sandblasting, welding, firewood cutting….


----------



## rodman40

My ShopMate has disappeared since the last time I de-cluttered my over crowded shop, I don't know about you all but I have a night gremblin that sneaks in my shop and plays havoc with my tool, wood, pen kits and anything his little hands can get on, dang I'm must be getting old.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got the cast WM! Pics later!


----------



## lysdexic

It's later. Pics?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OMG! Is is possible to pre-collect something like a Workmate??










See the "Type 2" rubber stamp?

This thing carries a 1972 patent sticker…










Top shows no sign of use but for some stain. It's 29" across, my new one is 24".










It's condition is stunning…










I'm psyched!!!


----------



## lysdexic

That really is an amazing find. How odd are we to get psyched over a vintage Workmate. Really.

I have two Workmates. The first was given to me in high school by my step-father. He flew the coupe decades ago, to Brandon MS I think (right around the corner from SuperDav). But this one gift endures. The other is a recent gift from my kids. It states that it is "the original" but has a saw horse type construction. The top is bamboo and clearly stamped "Made in China"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott - Workmate memories… You're right. Odd but incredible all the same. And check out the mitrebox the guy sold me…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A workmate type study!

http://kirkhmb.smugmug.com/Woodworking/Workmate-Type-Study/5539701_TNtt7z#!i=1009291940&k=7u7CR


----------



## SamuelP

Smitty - I found that link the other day. Who wooda thunk? That is an amazing Workmate in great condition. The bar has been raised for the one I am looking for now. It sounds like you have a great bead on a vault of good tools. That mitre box is a find.

Scott - It is strange, but it had to happen eventually and the link Smitty provided just proves there are many admirers out there.


----------



## rejo55

All I can say is that I wish I had more neighbors that hated 'em. I have two that were given to me. One has a 29" top, the other is 24". 
Saving my shekels for a Jawhorse. Looks as if that thang might be the cat's meow.
Have a good'un


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, I've said it here before that the workmates don't evoke anything special out of me, but I must say that your new acquisition is stunning! I really do like those aluminum H pieces.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty that Workmate is da' Bomb! I'm jealous, I only have a Harbor Freight knockoff that really just works as a table.


----------



## donwilwol

I want one like Smitty's!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I really don't know what to do with this now that I have it… Do I use it, or put it in a closet and keep it 'collector quality'? A serious question for the panel… is this a stupid question? It's only a Workmate, after all, but it's somewhere around 35 years old already without use.


----------



## RGtools

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150459476785229

I love this thread.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ LoL, i was just thinking about that clip the other day. Nutty bastage!

Smitty - Congrats on the minty aluminum! It sure is shiny. I believe your bench is smirking at it in the third picture.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I honestly didn't know this.

His name is on the patent sticker on my WM Type 2, and he's pictured in Landis' Workbench Book standing on a first production run WM.

Should I use the thing like any other, or keep it? Enquiring minds want to know… What would you do?


----------



## donwilwol

for my vote, use it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG, I love that and remember it from the Epic Thread. Now here it's come full circle, relevant to Workmates! Very cool, and the trenchcoat adds such mystique to it all.


----------



## mochoa

RG, LOL! That clip is like modern art, the way it starts and stops, with lonley workmate, you first see it but dont know whats going on, then the door opens, Ryan flattens a plane on it for a minute, then the door closes, and its over…. just as it began….


----------



## mochoa

Sad news about Hickman Smitty. May he rest in peace.


----------



## PutnamEco

I wasn't aware that the type 2 had a different carriage than the original.









one of the nice things about the early models is the ability to adjust the work surface to a few different heights.









all the way up









1st level









2nd level


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, wow! That's cool! (the Type 2 doesn't do that, I just checked.)


----------



## lysdexic

At the second level the center of gravity of the vise is barely over the front leg. Looks a little worrisome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, can you stand on it when it's there?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(Pls don't try it, Putnam!)


----------



## BrandonW

RG, I hadn't seen that video in the longest time. Still love the trench coat!


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, if you wanted to sell it, post it on Ebay for an absurd price for a while. If no one bites then just use it.


----------



## PutnamEco

Re: SmittyCabinetshop

Yeah, can you stand on it when it's there?_

I won't trust workmates as a standing platforms as I'm over the recommended weight limit. However it is fairly stable even in the lowest position.I'm more worried that it will collapse than tip, in that position. It will hold up just about anything I have used it for in the lower position. I find that folding the legs up and using it fully upright is the most stable way to use it, at nearly the same height.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Old Faithful:


----------



## dbray45

I use mine all the time to hold a piece I am working on and as a chair when working at the work bench (perfect height for me).


----------



## lysdexic

Thats the model that I have Smitty.


----------



## DKV

My 400 is now my planer stand. It can probably be anything it wants to be. Very versatile.


----------



## donwilwol

last weekend I was wondering around one of my common flea markets. In the distance I could see a workmate. Hmmm, I need to look at that. Just then a guy and his wife walk up to it and the seller starts telling him how great the workmate is. I'm now close enough to hear, I'll let it go for $20 and to see its the aluminum version. I hold back thinking, "just set it down", Just set it down". He can't decide, but his wife talks him into it. Bummer, I've been looking for one of those and I was literally 2 minutes late.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch! Oh, well. At least it wasn't a #1 going for $20…


----------



## SamuelP

I missed out on a bench top workmate for $8. I was thinking I could fasten it to my bench and use like a moxon type clamp.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm looking for one of those for the same thing!


----------



## Sylvain

Brian Ward has been using the workmate for gluing :

http://www.galoototron.com/2009/09/21/shoe-rack-shelf-components-and-side-glue-up/
and
http://www.galoototron.com/2008/11/04/box-assembly/


----------



## mochoa

That hurts Don…


----------



## Boatman53

I think the older ones are the best. They have gotten very cheap and wobbly lately. I do a lot of site work and they are very handy. I have an original all cast aluminum one waiting for a new top, just don't know whether to use ply like the original or use solid wood (maple). I have 4 total, just too cheap at yard sales to pass up, also have 3 work spaces and got tired of carrying it back and forth.


----------



## BrandonW

I put one together for my neighbor and was very surprised at how cheap the newer ones are. I use mine in the backyard and find it very useful. Not sure I'd say the same about the newer ones.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's a photo to demonstrate what I'm talking about:










[I just noticed the cat in the background. He loves to scratch himself on the fire pit.]


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, wow I wouldn't expect that thing on the left to have the Workmate name on it. How sad…


----------



## lysdexic

Yeah Smitty, of the two Workmates that my bench top is resting on, one is a few decades old and "standard." The other is like Brandon's. It exudes flimsiness and is bending under the weight. The top is made of bamboo.


----------



## cliff56

mine is at least 30 years old and still serves me well would never burn it …..


----------



## DanKrager

Had never thought of using it like Brit claims…thanks for the inspiration!
Mine has served well and now has a new oak top 1 1/2" thick with a horizontal notch for rounds and some vertical ones. It holds a post vise for metal work in one end of its jaws and is weighted down with a 2 ton arbor press on the other end. 
...well of course I'd sweep the metal chips off first!
Dan


----------



## dhazelton

I just picked up a third one, at a yardsale for $5! In perfect shape with plastic dogs and all.


----------



## WhoMe

I inherited mine and I use it a lot. Especially when I am working on houses where I need a small workspace that clamps too. It is really useful when working on hanging doors. I also use it at home for a lot of various projects when I need a small portable work surface. I wouldn't know what I would have done without one.

And if I had a workmate like what sprevratil posted, I would never get anything done. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Long live the WorkMate!


----------



## Boatman53

Oh the shame of it all.
Jim

Don't know why I can't get a photo uploaded
Try this http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/boatman53/28192E0A-F84D-4555-A7A4-FABEDAAFB179-4839-00000EC5802DF3DE_zpsd37c924f.jpg
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

! Then paste PB link, the add a !

Yes, it is shameful…


----------



## SamuelP

Nice.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

I can agree with the quality not being what it used to be. I grew up using my dad's old workmate, similar to some of the older ones shown in this thread. The new one has a plastic grey top and just feels flimsy. I got one maybe 5 years ago as a gift. It stays tucked in the back corner of the garage, and only comes out when I need to do work outside the garage. I think in the past 5 years I've used it twice, both times to install hot water heaters, to hold the pipes while I soldered. That's it. I guess if I had a project where I needed to beat the **** out of something, I might bring that out and use it as the table.

They just don't make'em like they used to.


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Smitty. I'll get it one of these days.
Jim


----------



## Tedstor

I'm not sure where my WM falls in the Black and Decker family tree, but I'm pretty sure its 30ish years old. I saw it at a yard sale for $15, but used my smooth negotiating skills to talk the 15 year old seller down to $13  In all seriousness, when I saw that it was in mint condition, I would have paid a lot more for it, but I only had $13 on me LOL. 
As you can see by my avatar, I'm really fond of it. I hope it outlasts me as I use it all the time and this vintage/quality is almost irreplacable.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like a Type 2, and that's like mine. Cool!


----------



## lysdexic

Those type 2 WMs got style


----------



## SamuelP

That is what I am holding out for. I would not mind if it is not mint condition. Nice score.


----------



## Tedstor

Sperv- I'm not sure I'd hold out. The WM is an awesome additon to any shop. I'd rather have any of the heavy-duty versions than none at all. Of course, if you feel like taking the family sigtseeing in Baltimore, you could pick-up this one for $150 (or less).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Black-and-Decker-Rare-Cast-Frame-Workmate-/190729215995?pt=Clamps_Vises&hash=item2c6858dffb

All- this is a cool WM accessory I just saw on ebay. They want $40 shipped though. I personally wouldn't pay that much for it, but its still a cool holdfast.


----------



## Boatman53

Saw this over on another forum. Don't know if it's been posted here yet, I don't think so.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jim, that's as fine a workmate mod as I've ever seen. It's also the first mod I've ever seen, but I digress…


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome…


----------



## OnlyJustME

thats the one to have.


----------



## lysdexic

That's impressive.


----------



## mochoa

OMG! Pimp my WM. Crazy.


----------



## ksSlim

sounds like a fun challenge.
Pimp my Workmate for fun or profit.


----------



## SamuelP

That is amazing. I love it.


----------



## Boatman53

I just need to buy another cheap base and I'm going to put something like that together. Probably use pipe clamps however and more dog holes for wonder pups. I already have a salvaged 1 1/2" wooden counter top to repurpose.


----------



## RGtools

I have always wanted to mod a workmate. Mostly I would reinforce the jaws of the vise so it could hold stock a bit better for dovetailing.


----------



## Sylvain

I wonder how is this top fixed to the WM?
With a batten screwed underside and pinched in the original jaws?


----------



## Boatman53

It has been about a year since I looked at it but I think it is attached in place of the top, and the screws and handles eliminated.but here is the link to the sketch-up. http://www.arbolloco.com/sketchup/MauleSkinnerBenchtop.skp I can't open it with the iPad (rats, foiled again) anyway there it is.


----------



## bdjohns1

You could turn one of those squeeze-grip clamps into a WM holdfast easy enough instead of the old purpose-made one for $40, of course.

I like that Skinner benchtop. I have an old type 2 I got from my grandfather - might be a good upgrade for it.


----------



## Fishinbo

No single man can ever pull off the job without the help of a power work bench.


----------



## Mosquito

Here's my latest workmate "accessory"...


----------



## Tedstor

I already posted these accessories on another thread, but I thought they might belong here as well.

I use my WM all the time. Especially when the weather is nice and I can work outdoors. I have one of the old cast aluminum models, and its truly a wonderful workbench. That said, I regularly stalk ebay for accessories to add to my workmate bliss. However, many of these accessories have long since been discontinued and the ebay prices can be ridiculous. Luckily, I scored these hold downs and horizontal clamp as a set for $35. They arrived in the original boxes, in like new condition, with owner's manuals.

The hold down clamps work pretty well. They'll hold a workpiece firmly in-place for the most part. Really heavy scrub planing might prove too much for them, but otherwise, they're steady enough. They require special dog hole inserts which are made of plastic. The inserts will inevitably wear-out, but they seem hearty enough to last for a fairly long time. Replacements could probably be made from wood or aluminum if need-be. I like these hold downs, but in all honesty they aren't indispenable. Ordinary shop clamps work just as well and have more potential holding power. But I enjoy these nonetheless- especially being a WM collector and all.

The horizontal clamp is pretty cool too, but has drawbacks. Its esentially the same as Lee Valley's wonder dog or wonder pup. Unfortunately, body of the B&D model is made of plastic, so its longevity is questionable (but presently works great). And the other issue is with the screw length. It pathetically short, giving you only an .75-1" of travel. You can remove the large "jaw" which will increase the amount of travel (slightly). In fairness, thats probably enough travel in many cases, but 2" would have made the clamp way more versatile and I cant imagine it would have had much affect on manufacturing/retail costs.

Bottom line is that both of these accessories work as advertised and I'm happy to own them. But unless you are a workmate aficionado and/or can find them cheap- I'd pass on them.


----------



## racerglen

I have the gripmates and , after getting thru the 3/4 inch 20 mm change over for the plastic mounts, they work pretty well in the 'mate and also sit well in the 3/4 holes in my workbench, holes drilled for the L/V bench dogs, pups and now Prarie Dogs..
One tip on the hole size is to roughen the plastic with coarse sandpaper, they grab better that way..
Andy..Shhhhhhh..they're a marvel..and my draw filing the X member was to allow mounting a stick on 
tape measure thingie..

;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There was a pair of.Gripmates at a local flea mkt, $5, but the inserts weren't there. First I'd ever seen of these accessories, so I didn't know how they worked. Do the function without the insert in place?


----------



## racerglen

Smitty they could be made to work without, but you'd need something to fill the
hole, the shafts won't work flopping around in a 3/4 or such hole, they're much too small.
You'd need to chain drill or carve a slot in a dowel and figure something to keep the dowel from dropping through the bench ?
I find they work quite well, not as strong a grip as my L/V hold downs, but they do see duty on my regular bench by times as well as on my Wkmte.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure why, but I picture a guy in a leisure suit standing behind a workmate using Tedstor's accessories.


----------



## tierraverde

The WM is the only B&D product I would admit to owning. It's the only thing they ever produced that was't pure and unadulterated JUNK!


----------



## Tedstor

Dammit Don. I ONLY wear velour jogging suits when I use my workmate. Or a speedo if the weather allows.


----------



## Mosquito

lol oh Hoff… that's what happens to your computers background picture if you forget to lock your computer when you leave…


----------



## donwilwol

Some visions just shouldn't be displayed publicly.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have a Workmate, the one with splayed feet, I hate the bastard. Great idea, but should only be used by people with no feet. If you are lucky enough to have feet they can (and do) get snagged on those stupid splayed lower legs making them a bloody dangerous item.
Mine is regulated to a corner where I pile crap on it, making sure to stand clear of the exposed legs.
The straight legs version may be OK, but the splayed leg one is not.


----------



## BassHunter

Great topic - a lot of fun…it kinda makes me even want one…maybe just a little…


----------



## Mosquito

As much as I dislike working on them sometimes, I must admit that I am definitely glad I got one… I probably wouldn't have been doing much of anything woodworking related if I didn't. And I probably wouldn't be as into hand tools as a result.

Rex, I would disagree… having feet is an absolute requirement for me… otherwise I'd be knocking the dumb thing over constantly when trying to saw, or handplane lol


----------



## tierraverde

Rex
I couldn't have said it better. Every time I used mine I swore up and down tripping a hundred times.
POS


----------



## Tedstor

Rex/Jim, 
I don't understand the design flaw you're describing? How is the WM any more of a tripping hazard than any other work stand?


----------



## Stephenw

> Tedstor said,
> 
> "Rex/Jim,
> I don't understand the design flaw you're describing? How is the WM any more of a tripping hazard than any other work stand?"


I love my Workmate, but they can be a real tripping hazard for some guys…


----------



## lysdexic

With two left foots, do you always turn right?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Tedstor and ScottyB and Co.
If you look at the design of the product (the one at the top of this topic is a good example), it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that 4 splayed out lower feet which the WM stands on, protrude beyond the table frame. This is simply that the base of the WM is bigger that the rest of the frame and top, and a REAL hazard because it creates a great possibility for tripping a person up - hence an unwanted accident. BAD DESIGN.

I am sure the other straight leg models are just fine, but the model I have (so do others) has tripped me up for the last time.


----------



## OnlyJustME

The design of it gives it a more stable top/worksurface so it doesn't tip over. Something needed when actually using the workmate for clamping and working on. Otherwise its as tipsy as ScottyB on a friday night.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Couldn't agree more with you OnlyJustMe, the splayed legs add stability because the rest of the bench's dimensions make it unstable without them. The splayed legs represent a gusset that extends beyond the table top area, thus the legs/feet protrude causing unexpected obstacles viz a viz legs on router tables, table saws etc.. Even though contractor table saw often have splayed legs, the the saw's table surface area is greater than the leg ends.
I am not the only one who has the same problem with this particular model, I'm not trying to rain on everyone's parade, but I do find the design "flaw" to be dangerous for me.


----------



## RGtools

Some things just make me laugh.

From the add.










Vintage Black and Decker Workmate bench with the cast aluminum "H" frame.
This is from the first year of production and the only model to feature an aluminum frame. All parts are fully functional. The bench shows normal wear consistent with age and use.
Feel free to ask any questions you may have.
*$300 firm*

It's not a Stanley 1


----------



## Boatman53

Wow that thing as a list to it. I paid 25 bucks for mine, the top was pretty beat from the guy using it while cutting firewood with a chainsaw. So I do need to make a new top to really put it to work. He's got another one that I hope he'll remember me when he wants to sell it.
Jim


----------



## BrandonW

Got mine for free from Craiglist. $300 might be a little steep. We should all email that CL poster and offer to buy it closer to what its worth-- bring him down to reality a bit.


----------



## OnlyJustME

$5.00? lol
I passed on one at the salvage store for $10. Meant to go back for it and forgot. it was gone next time i went there.


----------



## RGtools

$300? Surely you meant $30 right?


----------



## racerglen

Hey, "It's a collectable.."

;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

How much do you think he wants for that creeper at the bottom right of the photo?


----------



## Mosquito

I'd sell my workmate for $250… it's famous, it's been on the internet


----------



## BrandonW

By that logic, Mos, I'm famous! I'll start signing autographs when I can.

I also love how this thread title is still "Work*a*mates of our Dreams." Classic.


----------



## Brit

B&D Workmate for sale. Star of stage and screen. Pre-weathered. Never raced or rallied. A real piece of Sh!t. Only $300 (Saw not included).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ohhhh! Nice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Free shipping, by chance? ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Does it come with the after market jaw clamps too Andy?


----------



## donwilwol

really nice work Andy.


----------



## BrandonW

Maybe that's why Andy's saws always look so damn good-- he contrasts them with that ugly Workmate.


----------



## redSLED

Still using a Workmate bench because I haven't built my REAL AWESOME WORKBENCH yet. [depressed face]

Someone start a "show us your modded Workmate bench" thread. Some entertaining pictures might pop up.


----------



## Mosquito

This thread is sort of what that is. There's been some pictures of modded workmates in the past. One I'll re-share that Jim found


----------



## ToddJB

I have a chance to pick up a 550 for $20. I plan on heading over tonight to get it. I haven't heard of a 550 before though; 440 is as high as I thought the numbering went. Is the bigger the number the beefier the table?


----------



## Boatman53

I just did a quick search and it seems the 550 refers to the pounds it can hold. In general the reviews ar not that great. On the other hand $20 for the occasional use item is not bad. I have no experience with that model. All mine are a much older vintage.
Jim


----------



## WayneC

I have been looking for one for a while. Lots of great info to help guide my selection.


----------



## wormil

Stumbled across this yesterday, looks like a good DIY alternative.
http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/104/extras/project-workcenter/


----------



## Boatman53

For those thinking of building, there is also this one from the past. http://books.google.com/books?id=zeMDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA109&dq=popular+mechanics+work+bench&hl=en&ei=E3NUTd3wBsL6lweJ-ITaCg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CFgQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=popular%20mechanics%20work%20bench&f=false
Looks like some good features to work with.
Jim


----------



## mochoa

Those are both really cool. Would be great to have when you want to go work outside.

A guy at our guild had one his dad made, it folded up and everything. Hard to describe but the base was three frames hinged together, open in the front. The side frames would fold in and then the top woudl fold down.


----------



## DaddyZ

Gotta get a pic of my old wmate !!!


----------



## SamuelP

I have a bead on a vintage workmate. Should know my tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Type 1? Type 2? Either way, aluminum "H-frame" model? Very cool, hope you land it!


----------



## SamuelP

It looks to be from the picture. It might be a hassle to meet them because our works conflict. I will see if it is still there next Saturday.


----------



## SamuelP

Where is the type study? I cannot locate via google.

Here is a pic. It looks like an aluminum one to me. What do you think?


----------



## Boatman53

Very nice Sam, that's not a real early all aluminum one but it does have the cast "H" frame. Very nice find.
Jim


----------



## SamuelP

Hopefully I can get it tomorrow. I just need to figure out how to retro one of those cool chains to the vise top.

I found the type study. http://kirkhmb.smugmug.com/Woodworking/Workmate-Type-Study/5539701_TNtt7z#!i=1009291940&k=7u7CR


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks just like my Type 2, Sam!


----------



## SamuelP

Here is a nice moxon derived from HF "workmate" parts.

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37732


----------



## TerryDowning

Took the time to replace the blown out tops of my 30 yr old Workmate 300

Before









After


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But now you have to get busy with the overspray! And some saw marks, and paint splatters, and etc. etc. etc. 

Looks great, Terry. Andy should have such a fine looking workmate!


----------



## Boatman53

I posted these on the workbench thread but they really belong here. Some hold downs for the workmate just in case you didn't know you needed them.


















Jim


----------



## racerglen

Ah, love the gripmate Jim, only issue I've ever had is lack of force, they're a soft gripper..but,handy yes !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I Want Some!


----------



## MalcolmLaurel

I actually have three of them… sort of. My Dad had one, years later I bought one at a flea market, then when Dad died I inherited his, plus his plastic "Hobbycrafter" which nobody's mentioned yet. Surprisingly, the little Hobbycrafter which seemed to be a piece of junk at first has turned out to be quite useful in my lamp making when I have to hold a piece of branch at an odd angle.










Dad's is better than my flea market one, so I keep his (shown here) at home and the flea market one at the cabin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Instrument repair setup at the recent grade school band contest event nearby had this marvel, front and center:










I want one…


----------



## wormil

Never seen one before. It's also a toolbox?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In a limited kind of way, yes. The gray handle is pulled to get an open storage space, the dogs are under hazed protection, there's a carry handle… Heck, what a piece! Gotta google it for more details!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

but of course…


----------



## donwilwol

found this for $20. I figured I'd see what all the commotion was about.


----------



## SamuelP

It would be nice to see you yoda-ize it.

Welcome.


----------



## Brit

Nice coffee table Don.


----------



## racerglen

Andy, Andy, you know you want it…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He does indeed…


----------



## chrisstef

Final inspection being performed on the new to me $15 workmate. Thread revival!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, very nice! Not too many chances to use a Workmate in the 'down low' position, but it looks just right for QA.


----------



## SierraRick

I'v had mine 30 + years, use it on almost every job and project.
Still love it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great picture. Congratulations on your purchase; may it serve you well.


----------



## Brit

Bargain Stef!


----------



## racerglen

Was at a Habitat garage sale Saturday, a newer clone for 15 bucks, the old cast aluminum frame one, pretty good shape, was 40..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today's best use of a workmate: a saw with my first try at a crosscut sled.










Some kind of rite of passage, I think.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I feel like the saw would more stable if it were clamped into the workmate, Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I agree stability of a working saw is a huge concern.

Jaws of the workmate won't go any wider. That said, there are a couple drywall screws through either side flange holding the saw to the workmate top. Plenty stable cutting 3 1/4" flooring.


----------



## ToddJB

Perfect.


----------



## chrisstef

This would appeal to me so much more if a pair of vice grips were employed on the hand wheel of such a precision instrument.


----------



## HarveyM

Here's one of my four! Three are aluminum H frames. One's my Kapex stand, two are like this, and one steel 200 lives under my DeWalt planer


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'Tis a scary beast, that saw. Comes up to speed with one helluva growl, and cuts like… well, like… uhm, it's cuts real good. Would you believe the fella that gave it to me didn't include the t-miter? The noive. So the cross-cut sled was a must, as circ saw was much less appealing than the PI (precision instrument).


----------



## donwilwol

a skill saw table saw on top of a workmate. Living proof its not the tools that makes the projects!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Harvey, that's a beauty!!!


----------



## HarveyM

Thanks! I got it from the original owner's nephew. It's a type 1 that belonged to a Canadian Government carpenter- (I think the aluminum ones were made in Canada just outside of Ottawa). The original top is in nice shape, so I wanted to keep it unmolested.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a type 2 Alum. H-frame (somewhere in the pics above) that also stays 'unmolested,' as you say. What a piece of engineering.


----------



## knockknock

My workmate with a shooting board which doubles as my bench top. Also, I added a board between the legs to stiffen the workmate a little.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Nice!


----------



## knockknock

Thanx.


----------



## rhybeka

I've got one and all I've found it to be is a frustration - apparently I need to figure out what I want to focus it's use on and modify it for that - maybe then I won't be frustrated every time I go to use it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The focus for one of the two Workmates in my shop lately has been as a saw stand…


----------



## bandit571

Posting to get to bottom of the mess. Seems a Stray wandered in the back door, while I was away at Wallie world









FREE, of course, but needing a rehab of the top….of course









Should I keep it around???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a H-frame, desireable model. Can't beat the price!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Cool thread! My MIL has one in her garage that my FIL won in a drawing for tools. The form and box were posted kind of around a corner by the counter, where few people would see it. He won a router, VSR drill, the workmate, and a couple of other B&W items (I don't remember what they were at the moment). I have the router now, it still works. I believe his little table saw is sitting on the WM. I'll be heading in that direction sometime next week.


----------



## Woodbum

Gabe C.
Me too! When my father in law retired from trim carpentry, he gave me one. Now I have 2 and use them all of the time when working on framing or other outdoor projects like fences or decks. Used to use one in the shop to hold a benchtop jointer. Now they both hang on the ends of my miter saw cabinet, patiently waiting until the next time I need them. They are great for portable work surfaces. Think I'll keep mine. Burning them would be pretty ignorant IMHO.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That they fold away and store in a pretty small footprint just might be their most underrated feature. No big deal to put them away after use; that way they're ready to go the next time, without being in the way.

I'm holding at two, Woodbum. Hope to stay there, but never say never…


----------



## ToddJB

I have a 550. It's a work horse, but honestly I think I would like one of the smaller ones (220?) better. Mines just heavy and awkward enough that I'm deterred to use it. I envision myself gabbing the small one and putting it in the yard and doing some plane or saw restos while the kids are play outside. But the big boy is just big enough that I'm mentally swayed another direction every time unless there is a large designated time slot or some purpose that only it will fit the bill.


----------



## ChefHDAN

I wouldn't say I'd be lost with out them but I've found that in my 2 car garage with 1/2 a car of "other" stuff in the way they're dammed handy to have around. I have 3 right now and whenever one turns up on CL for $20 to $30 I get tempted to go look, I might go to 4, but that would be the limit I think???!!!

I discovered that if the legs are folded and the unit is set onto a 4 swivel caster furniture dolly they make great assembly tables, and I just unfold the legs if it rolls too much for whatever task I'm doing. I've made a table top with a 2×4 cleat underneath to clamp it in to increase work surface. Also my DW735 is mounted to a 3×4" ply panel with a similar cleat for when I need to do a lot of planning.

Multifunctional portable and versatile tool, the ones in these pics are from the late 70's and 80's, the recent ones just don't have the same "heft" too them.


----------



## distrbd

chefHDAN,that's a good idea,I'm gonna make one ,got 4×3" casters( or castors?) 2 are lockable,my workmate tables are (6 of them)all from the eighties,2 of them are exactly like the type in the picture ,their legs are easier to fold/unfold, the newer ones have those plastic clamps that break easily,I put a dab of grease on them so they don't break with use.


----------



## Tim457

You guys are starting to convince me. These never seemed sturdy enough for hand planing or anything useful, but it seems like they do useful stuff. The only ones I've seen on craigslist so far are asking $50-70. It's the "H" frame ones that are more desirable and sturdy right? I'll keep a look out.


----------



## distrbd

Tim,it never hurts to have one in the shop,they don't take up too much space.
The very old ones are hard to find around here,I found an H frame once but it was too far gone and not repairable,the 400 is my favorite.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, its number is a reflection of the weight it will hold so they're far studier than an average plastic saw horse, plus it has the added benifit of the clamp. But you're right not enough mass for planing, which I don't think it was designed to do.


----------



## bandit571

Just got through looking at a "type Study" for these things…..all eight of them! Will have to get a better look at my "Type 2" bench….


----------



## ChefHDAN

I've found that if you search, workmate, work mate, workbench, &/or work table, they always seem to come up on CL, right now there are three in my area between $20 to $45 dollars, but they're in a 45 min to 2 hour radius of DC. I wouldn't spend much time on any of the newer ones, they just feel cheesy.

As for weight capacity or " sturdy, this one is holding 18 14"x72"x 3/4" shelves while I was getting the edge return glued up, nice and stable and I can move the whole stack around the shop with the wheels, (notice the 1/2 car of "other" stuff in the shop


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

awfully big doorstop ya got there Stef.


----------



## DanKrager

I bet it took a while to get that shop log squared up. There's not enough shavings for that…. Something's up. 
Great lights, Stef.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome pic, thanks Stef!


----------



## bandit571

Need to find out what size drill bit fits those clamping blocks, as I might be replacing the plywood tops on mine…


----------



## wormil

Looks like the makings of a wood anvil.


----------



## DanKrager

I get it now, Stef. The mantel stick shrank when you brought it inside… ???
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty wanted a lonely workmate pic surrounded by shavings. I had to deliver. But yea thats an 18" cut off from the future mantle. Just testing out some finishes.


----------



## ChefHDAN

Well another work mate turned up on CL and it was on my drive home so there was no gas cost, and voila there is now a 4th one in the shop. It's a type 8 and I need to get some of the pivot parts replaced, moving table has a lot of slop. Having another one now led me to thinking about my out feed challenges, I've been using flip top stands for years & while the work, they fall a bit short for a lot of work. Since I'm in a 2 car garage with 1/2 a car of extra stuff I need things to be easily portable and "put-away-able" so I got to thinking about a sturdy out feed table I could clamp into a workmate. The driveway slopes which is why the 2×4 shims are in place, I considered angling the top but then it would not be useful an level surface.



























When done, the table flips over onto the top of the saw & both can get tucked away, with the WM folded up


----------



## ChefHDAN

Another nifty set up for the WM for my DW735. For quick projects it stays in the dolly, but when I know I need to run a lot of BF, I get a helper to help me put it up onto a WM, and a cleat on the 3/4 ply base clamps into the WM. The dolly cart is 3/4 ply with an extra frame of 3/4 around the under perimeter for strength and mounting the casters. The deck has a cut out for the 2×4 cleat to go through, locking it all together.


----------



## distrbd

> Well another work mate turned up on CL and it was on my drive home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ChefHDAN


There's one for sale in my neighborhood for $10 ,it's exactly like the one in your picture, I had to stop myself from buying it , I already have 6 workmates, 2 type 3, 2x WM,400, and a couple of older WM200s. I had them all lined up in my older house and used them as tool stands as well as temp.workbench.

I will not hesitate to buy the older type with Aluminum braces.(like the pic below), can't remember the model # but they sure are hard to find these days.


----------



## ChefHDAN

I have yet to run across one of the cast aluminum H frame versions, but if I do it will most likely come home with me!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ken, nice stands! And the aluminum H type is a Type 2, usually. It's one of the couple I have. They're still out there, waiting for good homes.


----------



## chrisstef

We need a workmate update from Brit. I bet it stands lonely in the center of his new shop.


----------



## Boatman53

Here is one of my six workmates. I got it about two years ago and wanted to replace the top jaws before I posted it. I don't know the age but it might be an original model. I'll have to do some research. The previous owner had used it to cut firewood so the top had all chainsaw cuts as well as skilsaw cuts, just sad but the frame is ok only one cut from a saw and a couple of tabs that don't affect use are broken off. It is much lighter than the later steel versions. If I have to lug one to to the back of some boatyard this is the one I would take. For your viewing pleasure.
































































Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, I'm still looking for one of those. Nice upgrade on the top.


----------



## Boatman53

Kevin, he actually had two but I was only able to talk him out of one. Paid $25 bucks for it. It's been about two years, maybe I should call him and see if he is ready to part with the other one.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Wish I lived closer!


----------



## distrbd

> Kevin, he actually had two but I was only able to talk him out of one. Paid $25 bucks for it. It s been about two years, maybe I should call him and see if he is ready to part with the other one.
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


Just imagine how much that model would have cost if it was still being manufactured Today,I would say around $250 to $300.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Workamate of my Dreams?

That would be Lumber Jane.


----------



## distrbd

Mrs. Cricket, here's another spammer to get rid of(#318) Priciila Bannet.


----------



## kelvancra

I have an eighteen hundred square foot play area with a lot of toys and still find room for one. In fact, I've had about four of them.

The current one also has a Zyliss vise on it, increasing its usefulness.

By the way, none of them failed.

I do wish I had the original lever clamps that came with my first one.

Some may think owning one foolish when you could have real bench, but they are hard to haul to work sites, or outside for projects.


----------



## exelectrician

Guy in Chilliwack is selling an aluminum H frame for $15 … See my post in CL poster's are nuts.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

After reading through this thread i just bought a WM with aluminium casting. Surprizingly stable and actualy works fine for planing, sawing etc. Was in need of a kind of portable bench for outdoor use- and for guests to use. Think it will work well for my son as well as my normal bench is way too high.. Thanks for the inspiration!

Several here have mentioned making new dogs. How did you shape those?


----------



## Bundoman

I picked this up at a garage sale last night. It is in great condition for its age. It is marked type 2 which I believe makes it an early one. It, and the tools on it set me back 20 bucks.


----------



## racerglen

Very nice score Brent !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brent, that workmate is glorious - an Aluminum H-Frame is the one to have, IMO. And that thumbhole Disston is a real beauty, too. Handle looks to be in perfect shape!


----------



## ChefHDAN

I'm afraid it might not be a real workmate… I don't see ANY paint splatter on it or even a single ding in the top…

Kidding. nice score!, now go get it dirty


----------



## Bundoman

I hear you guys! The Workmate is very nice indeed! The saw cleaned better than expected as well. I have to put it back together yet and buff a small pitted area at the tip but not too bad. It only took about 20 minutes in the tank and a wipe with scotch brite pads to get this far. Bolts and handle were done with paste wax and 0000 steel wool. The etch is great!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ wow, very nice!


----------



## MT_Stringer

Does anyone know how old this B&D Workmate 225 might be. I have had it a long time but I can't recall where it came from. I don't think I bought it new. UGH! Just don't know.

It does have a broken catch which keeps the leg in place when folded. I have ordered the part so it should be back in good shape soon.

Unfortunately, I don't use it much. It may have been three or four years since I had it set up out in the drive. But I have been watching some You Tube videos of guys revitalizing their Workmates and modifying them, so that has got me interested in fixing up mine.


----------



## chrisstef

Need links on those vids MT. Hot rodding a workmate sounds like a fun lil side project. (Or a winters worth of work at my pace.)

Solid thread revival as well


----------



## MT_Stringer

> Need links on those vids MT. Hot rodding a workmate sounds like a fun lil side project. (Or a winters worth of work at my pace.)
> 
> Solid thread revival as well
> 
> - chrisstef


Here ya go.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=B%26D+Workmate


----------



## MrUnix

I just picked up a Workmate 300 in almost perfect condition (cheap CL find). I notice that some people here seem to indicate that the model number is basically the weight limit (ie: A workmate 200 can hold 200 pounds, a 400 can handle 400 pounds, etc…). I downloaded the manual for my 300 (it's actually for both the 200 and 300), and it says that the Workmate 200 (Model 79-131/79-032) can handle up to 450 pounds, and the Workmate 300 (Model 79-033) has a 500 pound capacity. Both models appear to be identical in all regards other than width (the 300 is a bit wider). So I'm not sure where the 'model indicates weight capacity' mantra originated.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: The manual for the Workmate 225 says it can also handle up to 450 pounds, and the Workmate 400 can do up to 550 pounds. The 400 is actually what I've been searching for due to its horiz/vert clamping ability - I just stumbled upon the 300 and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## bobasaurus

I bought one of the newer workmates when I first got into woodworking. I built a lot of stuff on it, but it sure was rickety. It now holds my router table up. I would hate to keep using it as my main workbench, but it is useful for odd jobs.


----------



## jimintx

I've been enjoying this thread. Thanks to all the contributors! 
I've had my own WM since I bought it in the early 80's, and i get a lot of use from it. 
i will soon replace the wooden table top slats as they are seriously delaminating.


----------



## BlasterStumps

I saw your brace drill there and thought that it looked familiar. Not many of them around my neck of the woods. I have these two. Not nearly as pretty as yours however.












> LOL. I can t believe you actually did it Sam. I ll get some pictures posted of mine. Here s one to be going on with. Mine lives outdoors 365 days a year. I've had it for about 25 years. During that time, I've hit it repeatedly with a hammer, sawn into it, drilled into it and slopped all kinds of products all over it. I've stood on it, sat on it, knelt on it, even made love on it once. You could say, we've been through a lot together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brit


----------



## MT_Stringer

> I ve been enjoying this thread. Thanks to all the contributors!
> I ve had my own WM since I bought it in the early 80 s, and i get a lot of use from it.
> i will soon replace the wooden table top slats as they are seriously delaminating.
> 
> - jimintx


Jim, if you are interested in a second WM, I would consider a trade - mine for a #1 Whataburger w/cheese meal at your local WB! 

Note: I am trying to make a little room in my shop and finding a home for the WM would help. Works as advertised.
East side of Houston (Channelview).
Mike


----------



## Just_Iain

My workmate has been around for coming up on 30 years. Nothing serious done on it but handy as it fit in the cars and now in my apartment pantry. When I get around to building a small bench, it'll be on done on the workmate.


----------



## bandit571

Still have mine, just not used as much, anymore.









Might find some use this year..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry for not noticing before Jim, but yours is considered a Type 1. The strut-type legs are an identifier, as are the solid aluminum riser blocks between the frame and the tops.

Yesterday I picked up my third workmate, and second one that won't get used. This is a Type 4, with original (kinda rough) box. The knobs and feet aren't out of the plastic bags yet, and comes with the manual.


----------



## Tim457

Smitty you've got it bad, when you buy one just to keep with the box, manual, and packaging, lol.

This thread is full of fun, I missed Andy's comment on shagging on one until now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tim, yeah it's true. You can add the "C" word when it comes to me and Workmates. Exhibit B:










In my shop, not used…


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe mitre boxes are your next "C" word fixation


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Naw, you've got a lock on that one Kevin!

Bought one lately? Enquiring minds want to know. Are some For Display Only?


----------



## Boatman53

Hey Smitty, do you have any of these?
















They come two in a box. We can make a deal if you're interested. I never use them. Not sure where they are at the moment, but since I'm packing up my shop I know they will turn up. I believe I have two boxes.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Let's make a deal - A lopsided one in your favor this time! Let me know when you find 'em, I do not have.


----------



## Boatman53

You got it Smitty.
Jim


----------



## OleGrump

I am the original owner of my 400 from about 30 years ago now. Only repairs done (and like last weekend) were replacing the spring on one of the legs and reinstalling the lock knob on the left hand side. (Take the jaw OFF if you have to do this, makes it a helluva lot easier)
Just read the posts about using the benchtop table saw. I have a Dewalt with the rolled steel tube "legs" (or "feet"?) that I use on the WM frequently. (Lower position) I usually clamp the saw in place, but I admit that once in a while, if I only need to make one cut, I don't. The rubber/vinyl feet on the saw keep it from slipping very well, but the point is well taken. SAFETY FIRST.


----------



## OleGrump

RE: Additional holes for the WM. Sorry for the cross posting from a different thread, but the information really belongs HERE. Most of us know that the dog holes in the WM are an odd size (20 MM) which does not make it easy for we who live in the U.S of A. to add more holes. (Millimeters are for firearms, NOT for the workshop!) By experimenting with scrap blocks, I have found that a #13 auger bit (being 13/16ths) bores a hole which while VERY slightly larger than the originals, works very well with WM dogs and Gripmates. Yep. I used a good ol' hand brace and bit, which bored the extra holes I wanted/needed quite well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good tip, Grump!

I've been watching these tilt-top versions of the Workmate lately and found one locally for the princely sum of $5:










What a goofy contraption. The tilt mechanism sounds like a good idea, but the thing tilts away from you! And if it's turn around, the crank handles are faced away from the user, at the top of the beast. I think I over paid, to be honest… Anyone get any use out of this tool that I'm not creative enough to contrive on my own?


----------



## Boatman53

I use mine mostly for carving nameboards for small boats. It holds it at a nice angle. It never bothered me that the crank handles were at the top away from me.
Smitty PM me your address again please so I can send you the gripmate.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, carving sounds like a decent application!

PM on the way.


----------



## MT_Stringer

Here are a few pics of the clamps I modified to fit my work bench that I built over the 2016-17 winter. They are HF clamps with the end removed and a 5/16 rod welded to each one. They work great and are far less expensive than the ones with the green paint!

They should work on the WorkMate also.



























Or, modify your Kreg Clamps…


----------



## OleGrump

Here's a little fixture I recently developed for my WM 400. Some of you may also find it handy. The last photo shows how to store the fixture when you're putting away the WM.






















































Yes, this is a STEP. My Hickman DESIGNED this feature to put your foot on while planning, etc…..


----------



## OleGrump

Shoot! I got cut off before I could post the last photo:









I like to call this device "The Moxon-mate"...... (rear jaw made of reclaimed pallet wood) The quick release clamps really make it easy to secure and release work. Note that for the two end holes, I clamped the piece to the moving jaw, and bored through the existing holes. For the center holes, I had to bore two holes in the moving jaw, which correspond to holes in the rear board of the WM. I then flipped the moving jaw up to the 90 degree position, and bored through those holes into the piece of pallet wood. (using a #13, that is 13/16ths auger bit as noted in an earlier post) I'm six foot tall. and having moving jaws which are higher is a real help. This is one reason why the portable Moxon vises are so popular. Maybe some of you can use this idea or a variation of it yourselves. At least you get to see what the 90 degree tip up feature can used for. If nothing else, y'all got a good laugh out of it…...


----------



## Vindex

I inherited a customized 2-Workmate system from my grandfather. He had many of his power tools, some rollers, and some spacers of varying width mounted on plywood sheets with short cleats screwed into the bottom. That way I can mix and match what I place on the Workmate. The rollers on the sides of the Workmate and the plastic "guard" at the base of the drill press make it much easier to use the miter saw.


















^^^^^spacer board

He also placed the Workmates on casters and made wood and rubber blocks to go with (you can see some of the blocks next to the drill press in the picture). You can roll the Workmate around and then easily set it on the blocks for stability. Makes it easy to put my power tools away quickly and get the cars in the garage at night.










There is also a router table and a machinist's vise as part of this setup. I only keep one of the two workmates out since it fits nicely next to my table saw underneath a cabinet in the corner of my garage.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Jim! I'll be picking, packing and shipping some pecan for you shortly!


----------



## wormil

Those look interesting. Workmate holdfasts!


----------



## Boatman53

Glad it arrived safe and sound. You need to post a pic in use. Now if only I could find that other pair that I have.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty scores and Jim is Santa Clause!

Jim the wedge works great, thanks again.


----------



## Boatman53

Finally found the second one that I have. Love my workmate but never used these. Anybody interested in it send me a PM



















Jim


----------



## Magnum

Next to Useless until I built a Quick, Handy Panel, Top for it.

Now I can Climb on, Bolt, Clamp things to it, Etc.

Rick


----------



## oldnovice

I have one off these that's about 30 years old. 
Shortly after I got my first one, I won another from a prize drawing at Kmart.
I gave that to my dad and now, after my dad passed, my brother has it!


----------



## jimintx

> Next to Useless until I built a Quick, Handy Panel, Top for it.
> Now I can Climb on, Bolt, Clamp things to it, Etc.
> - Rick


Rock, is that Quick, Handy, Top a thing you could further explain, or show a picture, please? 
I'm always intrueged with how to best use these things, particularly the older ones.
Thanks!

.


----------



## MT_Stringer

This guy has several videos on the Workmate, it's uses and modifications he has down to them.
Check him out when you have time.


----------



## Magnum

> Next to Useless until I built a Quick, Handy Panel, Top for it.
> Now I can Climb on, Bolt, Clamp things to it, Etc.
> - Rick
> 
> Rock, is that Quick, Handy, Top a thing you could further explain, or show a picture, please?
> I m always intrueged with how to best use these things, particularly the older ones.
> Thanks!
> 
> .
> 
> - jimintx


It was Simply a 2'x 4'x 3/4" MDF Handy Panel from Home Depot. I put some 2"x 4" on edge, on the Underside to fit into the Opened Workmate, then tightened the Rotary Clamp Handles. SOLID! It can can come off or on in a flash.

I hang it as 2 separate pieces, undo the Base Workmate while it's still Hanging, put it onto the floor, drop in the MDF top, tighten the Workmate Clamps, Ready!

I rounded the corners, 2 coats of Yellow Tremclad (Left Over) and protects the top from excess wear.

I did my Entire Outdoor Garden, mostly 2" Concrete Slabs about 30/40 of them, clamped them on the Top and cut them with a Concrete Blade (Used 5 of them) on my Circular Saw. PL Premium to glue them done.

No Pictures. Sorry. My Computer had a Heart Attack and I Lost all kinds of Projects! DAMN!

Regards: Rick


----------



## anneb3

Small woodshop, 3 workmates, use them all the time as sawhorses, base to hold wood that needs sanding, staining, and clamping.. B plus, i CAN MOVE move it to fit the job. Never have to try to move table saw

Last thing I set one as a router table, inset router , open jaws clamp table as necessary, use router, unclamp. store away .

On each mate I put a set of electrical outlets that I plug any electrical tool I am using. that way I can shut it off without getting close to the tool itself. Namely a router with the on/off switch located


> ?


----------



## ChefHDAN

It's nice to see this thread pop up again..



> I m always intrueged with how to best use these things, particularly the older ones.
> Thanks!
> - jimintx


Don't waste your time with any of the newer ones, nowhere near as sturdy, if you need a table top, just screw a 2×4 cleat to the underside of a sheet of 3/4 ply and clamp it into the top, (be sure to offset the cleat so the top is centered over the 4 legs). I've got two in the shop with the lower legs folded that sit on furniture dolly's , VERY useful, and of course my out feed table works well too.


----------



## CWolf

I thought maybe it's worth reviving this thread to announce my new web site H-frame, devoted to vintage Black & Decker Workmates, specifically the 79-001 models sold in the U.S. from 1974 to 1982.

It has a type identification flowchart, as well as a detailed type study, including a comparison spreadsheet as well as full descriptions of each type. There are downloadable documents, details about the Workmate accessories, examples of the markings and labels to look for, plus a blog.

You'll notice that a few parts are not complete yet, but they are coming soon. I will also be adding many more detail photos to complement the text for each individual Type. Comments are welcome here, plus there's a Contact form on the site.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Type 2" link on this page no-worky. Love the site.


----------



## CWolf

Thanks-fixed it!


----------



## bandit571

Worked to hold a mitre box…









Or two….may replace the plywood jaws this coming summer…..they were starting to de-laminate…


----------



## CWolf

Cool. My Millers Falls Langdon Acme mitre box with matching Disston/Millers Falls saw often has a place on one of my Workmates.


----------



## knotdust

Now you guys have me thinking that I should be watching for one or more of these.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have "one or more," so word of warning: they seem to multiply.


----------



## HokieKen

> I have "one or more," so word of warning: they seem to multiply.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yep. I have 3 plus a benchtop WM.

They make a great sawbuck with some custom jaws.


----------



## Just_Iain

> I have "one or more," so word of warning: they seem to multiply.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Don't leave them in dark corners! The mischief they can get into when left alone.


----------



## ChefHDAN

LOL, great to see this thread near the top again. I have a problem with running across the 1970 cast aluminum H frames (in CWolf's & Bandit's pics above) and I just can't leave them there, I was up to 8, but I gifted two of them out to friends for Christmas… I think 6 is my limit … for now


----------



## donwilwol

> but I gifted two of them out to friends for Christmas…
> 
> - ChefHDAN


cuz they gave you a cheap bottle of wine the year before?


----------



## kelvancra

I have a large shop with carts and work tables, but still grabbed one when a good yard sale deal became available.

I'm on number three now and I still consider them fantastic, well, WorkMates.


----------



## ChefHDAN

> cuz they gave you a cheap bottle of wine the year before?
> 
> - Don W


LOL Don, but no, they were friends whom had come to play in my shop on occasion and had begun to do more on their own but hadn't gotten a bench of any sort yet, so in the true spirit of LJ, I threw one in their trucks.


----------



## MikeKim

> How about this workmate shane?
> 
> - SamuelP


It's not work, I think. Maybe sand beach.


----------



## OleGrump

So happy to see this thread open up again! I have two 400s, the kind with the front jaw that flips up to 90 degrees. One I bought new about 30 years ago. Have used it for all kindsa stuff ever since. (Yep, got me pair of those Grip Mate hold fasts too…. they work very well, as long as you have the plastic insert.) Got the second one at a yard sale about two years ago for $10. Needed some lubrication, and the top has begun yo come apart, but she still works well. When the weather warms up, I'll probably redo the second one, with a new solid wood top (I'm thinking 28" for this one). As noted previously in this thread, I've added tool hooks on the sides, attach wire utensil baskets to the front rail for hanging smaller tools in/on and one of my BEST improvements, got a set of those big plastic blocks sold to raise beds (from Goodwill for $3) which are used under the folding legs. Brings the top up to about 38", so ya don't hafta bend WAY over when working on smaller projects.


----------



## Foghorn

My workmate must be 50 years old and still original. Not positive though as I bought it well used for $20 about 20 years ago. I still use it for a lot of things even though I have at least three other benches. No plastic on it except for the replacement dogs and bakelite crank handles of some sort. Dual height. Steel, not aluminum.


----------



## CWolf

The first all-steel Workmate sold in North America was the 79-001 Type 4, from 1977-78, so yours could be as much as 42 years old. The early production of the Type 4 still had the aluminum H-frame; the late production was all steel. You can read about that model, as well as the other 79-001's, here: 
https://h-frame.weebly.com/79-001-type-4.html


----------



## Foghorn

> The first all-steel Workmate sold in North America was the 79-001 Type 4, from 1977-78, so yours could be as much as 42 years old. The early production of the Type 4 still had the aluminum H-frame; the late production was all steel. You can read about that model, as well as the other 79-001 s, here:
> https://h-frame.weebly.com/79-001-type-4.html
> 
> - CWolf


Yeah, don't know a lot about them other than it's handy. Might have just been rode real hard. Number on it is 79-005-04


----------



## CWolf

The 79-005 is a model that was sold only in Canada, most similar to the U.S. model 79-001 Type 6. Probably from about 1980-82.


----------



## Foghorn

> The 79-005 is a model that was sold only in Canada, most similar to the U.S. model 79-001 Type 6. Probably from about 1980-82.
> 
> - CWolf


Thanks for that. I still like it!


----------



## PaulDoug

Yep. My wife bought me one when they first came out. It is even older than this thread! I still use it. It use to be my workbench for several year. I had a piece of plywood that I clamped to the top.

Mike's workmate is nice, but when it gets as old as mine, it will not look as good…....


----------



## OleGrump

For those who have not followed this thread from the beginning, I must say that while I have had the misfortune of having to move a few times, my original Workmate 400 has followed me, and seen duty in each new home (and for awhile a condominium) In addition to myriad other projects, the WM has been used to build three previous workbenches, which had to be left behind at various houses. (The current bench is my own version of the Bernard E. Jones, popularized by Roy Underhill, "in case" of a subsequent move, (THIS one's going along WITH me!) So, the WM has actually outlived any of my other workbenches……
BTW, when the weather is nice enough, and I'm working on a project outdoors, there is NOTHING like the workmate set up under a tree, to help ya "Git 'er DUN!"


----------



## Foghorn

> For those who have not followed this thread from the beginning, I must say that while I have had the misfortune of having to move a few times, my original Workmate 400 has followed me, and seen duty in each new home (and for awhile a condominium) In addition to myriad other projects, the WM has been used to build three previous workbenches, which had to be left behind at various houses. (The current bench is my own version of the Bernard E. Jones, popularized by Roy Underhill, "in case" of a subsequent move, (THIS one s going along WITH me!) So, the WM has actually outlived any of my other workbenches……
> BTW, when the weather is nice enough, and I m working on a project outdoors, there is NOTHING like the workmate set up under a tree, to help ya "Git er DUN!"
> 
> - OleGrump


Ha! I know what you're saying. Haven't worked my way through all the replies yet but will in this Covid forced time. As much as some slag the WM, I think it's for a lot of the wrong reasons. It's a great invention/tool with a lot of uses (guitar troji is very handy for me) and I've had it out in the sunshine a lot more than once for some tasks.


----------



## memilanuk

Great thread, definitely gave me some ideas for updating mine (a 425 and a 225) and getting more use out of them.

In particular, I think the 225 might be finding a new purpose in life as an outfeed table for the TS…


----------



## HokieKen

I inherited this little guy a couple of years ago. Never seen another. Makes a great little travelling vise for carving. Tilts like a drafting table too.


----------



## CWolf

That looks like a handy setup you have there!

The 79-020 Bench Top Workmate included a pair of L-shaped clamps that can be installed at any of the four corners to clamp to a bench so you don't have to carry extra clamps with you.









For anyone who's interested, this model is still pretty easy to find today. There are six of them listed currently on eBay and a similar number on Craigslist in my area. Black & Decker had three other benchtop models. The 79-023 is very similar to this one but without the tilt feature. The 79-025 is a smaller one only 8" wide. The 79-008 Table Top Workmate has a different sort of tilting arrangement, and is the most rare of the small Workmates.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

.

*CURB FIND !!*

My neighbor 4 houses down is moving, had his home renovated, new lawn,
put a whole bunch of stuff out for the yard sale. and then, Covid-19 hit.
so he is living in a half empty house and getting pretty frustrated with the sale.
anyway, last month, he had a big trash pile out on the curb and in the middle
was a WorkMate. in the original, nicely used condition - for FREE !!!
all moving parts work as they should, folds up tight with a little effort.
I had two just like it back in the early '80s but let them go with the shop when it sold.
this one will be a keeper for ever and ever and ever !!!





































.


----------



## ChefHDAN

John, definitely not a 70's H-frame, next best indicator is the triggers and the handle lever's.It appears that it has the metal handle lever, if it also has the metal L-shaped triggers then I'll say 78 to 80. I think the handle and triggers went all plastic in the early 80's. One of my 6 has the metal levers and triggers along with a clear stamp stating Type II. Nice score, they have parts kits on Amazon for the dogs and some of the other parts, but of course.. all plastic.


----------



## CWolf

The style of label on the crossbar and the rubber bumper feet on the upper surface of the legs are characteristic of the 79-001 Type 7, from 1979. The metal arms for the vise handles changed to plastic with the Type 4, so the ones on this are almost certainly plastic unless someone replaced them. You might be able to find the "79-001 Type 7" black sticker on the inner surface of the upper frame parts.


----------



## ChefHDAN

DOH… Guilty, Chris is correct!

I ran out to peek earlier and just looked at them folded, the Type II is a cast aluminum H Frame… the one next to it was the one I was thinking of that still had the metal triggers, which is a Type 8


----------



## John Smith_inFL

mine is the Type 7
it has all metal triggers, levers and rubber bumpers.
I have no re-hab plans for it. . . . just keep adding more paint & glue !!
I can make wooden dogs if I ever want to add some.
and THANKS SO MUCH Chris for the history lesson !!!










.


----------



## kelvancra

I've had three or four over the years. Even with a large shop and work bench and rolling work stations and an assortment of vices and clamps, I find use for a Work Mate from time to time. I've long since lost the lever clamps to a move, but a six inch clamp with the stationary part removed seems to work well too.

In the end, they are pretty versatile clamps for holding projects (bikes, wood for planing, etc.) and equipment (upside down saw, etc.).

You can even run ropes through the holes (or add holders for them) from clamp side to clamp side to hold pipes and things up in the gap, as you close it, or just to hold it there for cutting.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I saw on the website for the Model 7 that the weight capacity
was 350 pounds: which is a small block Chevy engine !!
but - don't use it as a ladder.
I haven't had one since the mid '90s, so I'm looking forward to just
having a little nostalgic piece around.

.


----------



## HokieKen

> That looks like a handy setup you have there!
> 
> The 79-020 Bench Top Workmate included a pair of L-shaped clamps that can be installed at any of the four corners to clamp to a bench so you don t have to carry extra clamps with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who s interested, this model is still pretty easy to find today. There are six of them listed currently on eBay and a similar number on Craigslist in my area. Black & Decker had three other benchtop models. The 79-023 is very similar to this one but without the tilt feature. The 79-025 is a smaller one only 8" wide. The 79-008 Table Top Workmate has a different sort of tilting arrangement, and is the most rare of the small Workmates.
> 
> - CWolf


Thanks for that information Chris! I've never seen one of these in the wild but never really looked either. The plastic top is interesting. It's pretty dang solid and flat. But the metal v-jaws in the center prevent anything from clamping truly flat. I wish those were removable. Maybe they are? Mine sure won't come off easily though. I had plans to build a similar portable vise for carving but after using this one this week, I'll probably just make a new top for it and use this one. It's a nice little contraption. I'll have to run over to my Grandpa's old shop and see if tge original clamps are tucked away over there somewhere too


----------



## CWolf

I don't quite understand what problem the metal jaws are causing for you, but they are removable. They are packaged separately, for use to protect the plastic jaws from objects that might damage them, and have to be installed. You can get the manual for the 79-020 here:
https://www.manualslib.com/download/1081746/Black-And-Decker-Workmate-79-020.html


----------



## HokieKen

I'll push a little harder then  This is what I mean - the metal liners set above the top of the jaws so the work can't be clamped completely flat on the jaw plastic tops.


----------



## CWolf

Okay, I was thinking you were talking about clamping between the jaws. Yes, for clamping on the top of the jaws you are expected to remove them. Did you look at that manual? It shows the suggested method of using a hammer and screwdriver to knock them free.

Just as an aside, I've noticed that a large number of these found for sale don't have the metal covers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The jaws I have are easily removable as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I checked the manual out. Thanks for the link. I'll leave the covers for now and knock them off when I get home next week where I don't have to worry about keeping up with them.

It's proving to be a very capable solution for a portable vise


----------



## KentInOttawa

Speaking of manuals, I tripped across a local request for an owners' manual for a 79-008-04. He stated: Sending clear (zoomed "bonus") pictures of the pages would be good enough.

Can anybody here help with this?


----------



## CWolf

I have a scanned PDF of the Workmate 79-008 manual that I have added to my Black & Decker Workmate web site "H-frame" for you. Go to the Documents page and look in the section "Other Workmates". I also have the PDF in French, but figured English was what you wanted.

(My site concentrates almost entirely on the original U.S. Workmate, the 79-001, but I will gradually be adding a limited amount of material like this about other closely related models from that same era.)


----------



## KentInOttawa

Chris - wonderful, thank you.


----------



## CWolf

I now have my own request for help from any owners of Workmate 79-001's that may read this.

I have cracked the code for the 5-digit numbers stamped in ink on the bottom of the jaws of most 79-001's.








You can read about it at: https://h-frame.weebly.com/blog/a-breakthrough-on-production-dates
if you wish. Now I am trying to collect as many observations as I can of Workmates with their codes, to establish a detailed timeline of the changes to the Workmate from 1974 to 1982. I have compiled a spreadsheet of about 50 individual Workmates so far, but I would like to at least double that. What I need is a good photograph showing the entire Workmate (a 3/4 front view is good) plus the 5-digit number from the bottom of the jaws, either in a photograph or just as text.

PMs here don't allow images, and I hesitate to post my actual email address in the forum, so I'm wondering if it's okay protocol for members to just reply in this thread with the photo and code?


----------



## Bearcontrare

Ole Grump is back, after LJ locked me out and was unable to reset my password. LOT of technical problems on this site, otherwise I love it.
One thing about MOST workmates that somehow doesn't show up in this thread (or at least not in a very long time) is use of the step. While, yes, indeed, it is a good idea to add weights when one is using a hand powered miter saw or planing, I also like to use the step with my left foot to steady the tool. Maybe I've spent a little too much time in bars, but I use the step very often when using hand tools on the Workmate. Except for when I've got it jacked up on the bed raiser blocks mentioned in a post some time back.
Hope everyone is staying well, and busy making sawdust and shavings!


----------



## CWolf

Yes, you're right, that is specifically why the foot board is part of the design. Every owner's manual for the 79-001 shows multiple illustrations of users with a foot on the foot board, and they even recommend that technique in the text. I'm pretty sure they also showed it in their advertisements.


----------



## jmac404

> The 79-005 is a model that was sold only in Canada, most similar to the U.S. model 79-001 Type 6. Probably from about 1980-82.
> 
> - CWolf


Hi CWolf. I figured I would chime in, I have a very mint 79-005 / 79-005-04 Type 4. It is a Canada market, but mine is identical to a 79-001 Type 8 US version. It does not have any sort of date code stamped like on my US market Type 6.

Here are some pics:


----------



## CWolf

Thanks for that info on the 79-005. I have a page about it at my web site: 
https://h-frame.weebly.com/black--decker-workmate-79-005.html

Yours is the first identified Type 4 I've seen. I will add the info for the Type 4 to my page shortly. Would you be willing to send me a good overall photo of yours that I could add to that page?

Also, if your 79-001 has a date code on the bottom of the jaws, can you tell me what it is? Thanks.


----------



## jmac404

Thanks Chris; I sent an email with pics


----------



## Foghorn

I just went out and stood on my old girl to change a light bulb and she didn't let me down! The B & D police were nowhere to be found. Likely looking for social gatherings exceeding the approved numbers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No. 78-003 Type 1:


----------



## Bearcontrare

I'm sure a lot of others who follow this thread have noticed, but it seems worthy of mention. When looking at various projects in progress or folks showing how some tool or the other works here on Lumberjocks.com, it is pretty amazing how many times one sees a Workmate in use. Power tools, hand tools, whatever, there it is!
For a Group who often claims to "hate" the WM, it sure gets a LOT of use by them….. Heh heh heh…... I find this amusing myself. 
I hafta admit, it took "The Workbench Book" to get me to understand this gizmo. Once I did, I went out and bought my first one….. 8^)


----------



## jmac404

What is the weight difference between the early aluminum frame vs steel frame? The aluminum frame versions seem very rare here in Atlanta, I've yet to get my hands on one, trying to determine if it's even worth it.


----------



## CWolf

I have a Type Study spreadsheet for all of the 79-001's (1974 to 1982) at my website that includes my measured weights for all of them. The link to the spreadsheet is in the upper left of this page:
https://h-frame.weebly.com/workmate-79-001-type-study.html

You'll see that there is no simple answer to the question. The all-aluminum Type E is the lightest. The rest of the Types are either all steel, including the H-frames, or mostly steel but with aluminum H-frames. Among those, the two heaviest ones have aluminum H-frames. However, some of the lighter ones also have aluminum H-frames. So there are differences other than the H-frame material that also affect the weight. The most direct comparison can be seen in the Type 4, because it was produced in nearly identical versions that differed only in the H-frames. There, the aluminum H-frames save about 1.8 pounds.


----------



## jmac404

Thanks, that is interesting. So the weight is negligible between the two…


----------



## CWolf

Between those two, yes. But you can see that the overall weight difference between the lightest and heaviest is almost ten pounds.

For a surprising example, look at the photo of two of my Workmates at the top of this page:
https://h-frame.weebly.com/79-001-type-2.html

They are both the 79-001 Type 2, made about a year apart, and nearly identical in appearance. The one on the left weighs 3.5 pounds more than the one on the right! This is explained in the text on the page.

Every time I pick up the heavier one I notice the difference immediately.


----------



## Sylvain

A coin has always two sides.
It is light to be easy to transport but then it moves too easily for hand planing.
It is also too low for this.
It is very good for home improvement work.
It has greatly helped me to make my Paul Sellers workbench.
I have bought it about 35 years ago.
I don't use it it that much but I will keep it. It doesn't take much space when folded.
It is a "Workmate 2" 
The sticker bears:
HM747 0153
9003-7 Made in England

Here one can see the flattening of my workbench-top on the workmate








I then have used this assembly as a temporary workbench to make the other parts of my workbench.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Here are some advertising photos demonsyrating the Mark II Workmate in use. Note that in all three pictures, the user has one foot on the step, as per am earlier post…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## jmac404

These photos are fantastic. Thank you for sharing


----------



## mafe

Hi guys,
What a wonderful thread, I should have seen it when I started my restoration of an old cheapo workmate copy, for my allotment house.
I love the workmate for around the house and garden projects, in the workshop I prefer a real workbench.
Here a link to a post I made: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414725 you can find links to the diffrent blogs about it there.









These two workmate type tables, came with my allotment house, one is a fixed size, one can be low also, it's
fine for moving tools into the garden, when I use my generator, as there are no public electricity and I only have 700w from my solar 220v.
The electricity mast you see in the background, run over our allotments, but we are not connected - not fair, laugh.









Made new jaws for the high one as the old were falling apart.









Old.









New jaws in use.









Router table top for it.









Circular saw top.









Table top.









Simple mount.

I even had one in Paris, when I had a girlfriend there:









Here used as drawing table in my GF's apartment.









And for Paris woodworking.









French dovetail baguette.

I also had the toolbox workmate years back and was actually sad I gave it away, now Festool make a version and I will soon blog a MaFe sytainer workbench, so yes they were in head of their time, but never really got credit.

Big smile, 
Mads


----------



## bandit571

Thinking next spring, I'll replace the top of mine…..layers were de-laminating …badly….have it folded up and stored, until next year….maybe I'll find enough good wood to re-do the top….


----------



## Bearcontrare

My $10 estate sale WM 400 needs a new top. It sat on the porch of an outbuilding for


> years, and the fiberboard top swelled up and is beginning to crumble. I like the 400 because the front jaw can be raised 90 degrees. This is a very useful feature, as seen in a post on this thread a few years ago, showing the "Moxon-Mate" vise…. LOL
> Been considering what material to use and a few possible modifications. Right now, I'm thinking 5/4 lumber for the jaws, and possibly making them wider. Trying to stay away from plywood. Anyone have any input they'd like to share…..


?


----------



## Bearcontrare

> These photos are fantastic. Thank you for sharing
> 
> - jmac404


 by Landis. They were used in Workmate promotional material. My personal favorite is the guy sitting on the WM.
The chapter in this book convinced me that I needed my first Work Mate, which I am still using, some 35 years later.!


----------



## CWolf

> Here are some advertising photos demonsyrating the Mark II Workmate in use. Note that in all three pictures, the user has one foot on the step, as per am earlier post…..
> 
> - Bearcontrare


They were published in Scott Landis' "The Workbench Book" from 1987. The ones in the book are actually much clearer.

It's interesting to compare those photos with the illustrations in the earliest Workmate owner's manuals I have on my Documents page.

That's the same guy in the same clothes that appears in photos from the UK manual for the WM325, although none of the photos are identical. Two of the line drawings in the manual were clearly made from the first and third photos. (This and the following manual are probably from 1974.)

The manual for the U.S. Type E (which was the imported WM325 Type 3 with a different label) uses a different "model", but the poses and the line drawings are very similar.

The manual for the U.S. Type 1 (dated 10/75) does away with all of the line drawings in favor of lots of photographs, using yet a third "model", but again the tasks and poses shown are very, very similar.


----------



## CWolf

> My personal favorite is the guy sitting on the WM.
> 
> - Bearcontrare


I was pretty amused by that and other examples in the owner's manuals. I have some commentary in my blog about the illustrations in the manuals that you might find interesting.


----------



## Lazyman

I remember reading in the manual when I got mine around 1983 a warning not to stand on the top. Funny that one of the pictures from the UK manual CWolf linked to shows someone standing on it.


----------



## CWolf

> I remember reading in the manual when I got mine around 1983 a warning not to stand on the top. Funny that one of the pictures from the UK manual CWolf linked to shows someone standing on it.
> 
> - Lazyman


We think alike. That's exactly what I write about in the blog post linked in my follow-up message just above!


----------



## Foghorn

Don't tell anybody, but I have actually stood on top of mine numerous times and have not fallen or have any reason to sue!


----------



## Lazyman

I stand on mine all the time.


----------



## bandit571

Top of mine was getting a bit ragged…









Removed the old top….









had a couple leftover 2×6s and a couple 2×2s….









The 2×2s needed a 1/4" peeled off one side, in order to fit between the frame and the top…tablesaw to make them both the same size…and remove a couple bad spots…..sawn side was placed on the top's bottom….once the top was installed, and closed up tight…Top was screwed to the frame's brackets…..had to watch the overhang at the handles….









Boards were all a bit too long…none the same size, either…we have ways..









Call a cordless saw….a lot lighter than my circular saw, and no cord to trip over…..Disston D-112, 26", 7 ppi Cross cut…..Note: if you buy 26" of saw, use the whole length….seems to work better









Methinks this new top will last a bit longer than the OEM one…..Haven't decided on any dog holes, yet…..overhang on the ends is 4" beyond the brackets….in case I would want to clamp things there…

This will be an "outside" workbench….may store inside the new shed…..


----------



## Boatman53

I've had this little guy for a long time. I've used it off and on but not in a long time so it need to find a new home.
Anybody here interested? Mostly looking to trade for wood cutoffs of a species I don't have.
Jim


----------



## DonBroussard

A friend of mine is downsizing and moving to a smaller house, and he offered me his old stiff and rusty Workmate 400. My goal for the weekend was to get it back in service. Here is what it looked like before anything was done










After cleaning, scraping, wire brushing, painting and making (that's a bunch of "ings") new fixed and moving jaws, here is what it looks like now:










I still need to drill dog holes, but the new-to-me Workmate 400 is reporting for duty.


----------



## Johnny7

Don, that thing's lucky it found you.
Good job.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Don,

One of the many things I like about the 400 is the ability to rotate the jaw 90 degrees. There are so many things one can do with the jaw raised up like this, including clamping a board for edge planing. I have also made an additional board with holes bored through it for bar clamps. With the jaw raised, it can be used like a twin screw vise. Darned handy!!!
I have two 400s. One I bought new about 30 years ago, and have been using it ever since. The other was a $10 yard sale find, that I couldn't pass up…...

OUTSTANDING restoration job on this one!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rescued from a dumpster today:


----------



## Bearcontrare

Nice save! Early frame model? We'll look forward to seeing the resurrection!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It had the alum. H-frame, hence the save. Threads locked up bad, this guy's been stored outside a long time.


----------



## CWolf

> Rescued from a dumpster today:
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


That's a 79-001 Type 1, the first one manufactured in North America. Sold from fall 1974 to May 1975.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, you can renovate it along with the kitchen.


----------



## CWolf

> Rescued from a dumpster today:
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Could you check on the bottom surface of the wooden vise jaws for the 4-digit production code and let me know what it is? It will look something like the "452 1" in this photo. In my spreadsheet of close to 400 Workmate 79-001's with dates, I have only 15 Type 1's, which gives you an idea of how rare they are.


----------



## bandit571

hmmm..this one is now parked inside the new shed….awaiting a call for work..









And a look under the top…


----------



## KentInOttawa

I like how you've thickened the clamping faces on that, Bandit.


----------



## Boatman53

I have a type 2 and a 4.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No luck, lost to the weather.










Here's a number on the frame.










Threaded rods are metal, neat embossed part.


----------



## CWolf

Now I can see that what you have is a 79-001 Type 3, made in Ireland. The first photo was too small to make out the details. I couldn't even tell in the first photo that the frame has the blue paint of the UK-made versions rather than the gray paint of most 79-001's.

This would never have had a production code stamp like I was asking for. It would be from the summer of 1975.

You might be able to make out the UK model number stamped into the metal along the rear edge of the step. See my web page for the Type 3 where the last photo shows that stamp on the step.


----------



## CWolf

> I have a type 2 and a 4.
> Jim
> - Boatman53


On the bottom surface of the wooden vise jaws where the Type number is stamped, there should be a 5-digit production code something like the 619 21 in this photo. Can you tell me what numbers you find on them? Thanks.









" in this photo.


----------



## Boatman53

The type 2 has 639 23 stamped on it. And the type 4 is just a guess.









I think 745 42. What do you think?

I also have an old all aluminum model that had the metal inserts in the dog holes. Unfortunately the jaws were worse than the one bandit showed and I replaced them with Baltic birch. Never could discern any numbers on them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We've got a match! Irish Type 3 it is!


----------



## Foghorn

Saw this one today on my local buy and sell for $20 CDN, so about $15 USD. Might have to snap it up!


----------



## Boatman53

Darrel, it looks like the handles are broken. I could be wrong but it looks like it in the photo. Not a deal breaker those are the best models.
Jim


----------



## CWolf

Okay, that one is what I first thought the previous one was-the 79-001 Type 1, the first one manufactured in North America. The knobs on the vise handles are missing, as are the feet that screw into the corners of the frame for sawhorse height. The feet are easy to replace; I have a page of suggestions at my web site. The knobs will take some ingenuity. It's a rare version, so I hope someone will get it and fix it up. (And I would really like to get the production code from the underside of the vise jaws!)


----------



## Foghorn

I will check it out. For the price it seems worth fixing up. Maybe turn some hardwood handles!


----------



## CWolf

If you go to see it, I hope you can look under the top for a 4-digit code like this "542 1". I'd like to be able to add that to my spreadsheet even if you don't buy it. Thanks.


----------



## Foghorn

> If you go to see it, I hope you can look under the top for a 4-digit code like this "542 1". I d like to be able to add that to my spreadsheet even if you don t buy it. Thanks.
> 
> - CWolf


Definitely will do Chris. No reply back from the guy yet.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Already heard a load of crap from Haters eleswhere on the LJ site, but thought I'd share this here.
Horror Fright had issues with their bar clamps being so poorly made, that the screw ends came off, without grinding or drilling the rivets. At the same time, several videos showed up online, showing how to modify these clamps for use as holdfasts, twin screw vises, etc.
So now, the HF bar clamps have a stamped nub on the end, which is stupid simple to remove, allowing the screw end to come off.



























This makes these cheap ass clamps very versatile, and especially good to use with a Workmate. For models like the 400, where the jaw flips up 90 degrees, a twin screw vise can be made in a jiffy. You can clamp things through the dog holes, or even make a screw down holdfast, like this:









At three bucks a clamp, (less with coupon) you can add a lot of holding ability to your WM, inexpensively, and not ruining your "good" clamps.


----------



## Bearcontrare

RE: The clamp shown above, the plastic pads on the head are very loose. I also secured these pads with E9000 adhesive. They ain't commin' offa there now!!!


----------



## Foghorn

> If you go to see it, I hope you can look under the top for a 4-digit code like this "542 1". I d like to be able to add that to my spreadsheet even if you don t buy it. Thanks.
> 
> - CWolf
> 
> Definitely will do Chris. No reply back from the guy yet.
> 
> - Foghorn


The guy has been mostly non-responsive. I asked if it was still for sale and he said yes. I asked if I could come pick it up and crickets. Might be a sociopath.


----------



## bobnann

Mine was a 5 dollar garage sale find that required a little TLC. When I get that "Dad can you fix my porch, railing, etc " call I grab my tool tote, cordless tools and workmate and head out. A simple portable work bench / wood vise. I don't think it was ever supposed to more than that.
And I let my grandson "operate" the cranks so he gets to work with grandpa!


----------



## CWolf

> ... A simple portable work bench / wood vise. I don t think it was ever supposed to more than that.
> ...


And over 60 million of them have been sold, not even counting the other newer designs that were inspired to try to improve on Ron Hickman's invention. A brilliant invention.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Reading through the various posts in this thread, it becomes clear that with some imagination, the WM is an extremely versatile workbench/wood vise….. It's almost depressing to see WMs used only as a stand for small power tools, when they can do SO much more…..


----------



## bobnann

And I also have the equally rare "vintage " bench mounted mini Workmate. Maybe it will be the Stanley #1 of bench mates some day!


----------



## Bearcontrare

Vidication, fellow Workmate fans!!! I just watched Paul Sellers Youtube video on building a plywood workbench. What to my wondering eyes did appear, but Paul using a Workmate while preparing his lumber for the build.
If Paul Sellers uses a Workmate occasionally, the REST of us should feel no shame in it…. (As if I EVER did…..  Workmate on, Jocks!


----------



## Sylvain

As seen here (2d picture)
I have used my Workmate to build my Paul Sellers workbench.
It is still handy while making some home maintenance here and there in the house or helping other people in their own house.
I will definitively keep it.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Paul Sellers has made several video series on making the English style workbench. The first one I saw had him hand planing construction-grade lumber in his garden (back yard). IIRC, he may have used a workmate for that, too.


----------



## metolius

My mini lathe doesn't have a practical way to mount temporarily when it gets brought down from its home on a shelf, but the jaws of the workmate are a perfect fit.


----------



## Sylvain

Another instance of Paul Sellers using his Workmate:





While a Workmate is much better than nothing, the video clearly shows how it moves and vibrate.
One can see Paul stabilising it, either with a foot or sitting on it.
It is the price to pay for portability and folding possibility but I think it is probably the best on this market.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Old photos I'm posting again since the recent post about the easily modified Harbor freight clamps above. With the jaw flipped up 90 degrees and an extra board with 9/16ths holes bored as shown, you can use the clamps to create a twin screw vise. The extra height of this vise is certainly helpful. One foot on the step helps stabilize the WM when using this device.


----------



## OleGrump

OK guys, the jaws on my second 400 (Not the one in the above photo, I am the original owner of that one) is in need of new jaws, as the original particle board jaws have begun to crumble. (Former owner left it on a shed porch).
I'm thinking of replacing them with 5/4 stock, which would be just about the original thickness (insert cursing of metric measurements here…) I know 9/16th holes are very close to the original diameter, so that's not a problem. 
Now for a case of the "While I'm at its", I'm considering making the replacement jaws 28" wide for a little extra support and gripping capability.
Anyone here have any somewhat similar experience with either of these modifications….???


----------



## bandit571

Note: Kregg sell a 4 pack of bench dogs….that will fit into a 3/4" hole…..~$10 or so.

New top on mine was 1-1/2 Treated pine…..with the jaws thickened up by adding a 2×2 treated pine "railing" stanchion….had to skim a little off one face, for clearance. I also extended the top 4" beyond the brackets they get attached to….to allow for clamps to be used….


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Note: Kregg sell a 4 pack of bench dogs….that will fit into a 3/4" hole…..~$10 or so.
> 
> New top on mine was 1-1/2 Treated pine…..with the jaws thickened up by adding a 2×2 treated pine "railing" stanchion….had to skim a little off one face, for clearance. I also extended the top 4" beyond the brackets they get attached to….to allow for clamps to be used….
> 
> - bandit571


+1 on the 3/4 Kregg bench dgs. I have a set (of similar ones) that migrate back and forth between my bench and my workmate knock-off.










I've also seen photos of Bandit's workmate and I like the thickened clamping edges that he has a lot.


----------



## CWolf

If you're interested in a rare version of the original all-aluminum Workmate, there's one on Facebook Marketplace in Norfolk, Virginia for $25:
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/144772520907443/
This one is rare because it has black lettering and black plastic bits where the more common one has blue lettering and blue plastic.


----------



## theoldfart

I just picked this up










All cast frame, not sure about the vintage.


----------



## CWolf

What you have is the first Workmate sold in North America, the 79-001 Type E, from 1974. It's the UK model WM325 Type 3 made in England and relabeled for sale here until the Brockville, Canada factory was set up to make them. Yours looks pretty complete except for the rubber feet for the lower sawhorse height setting, which are frequently missing. You can read about it here:
https://h-frame.weebly.com/79-001-type-e.html


----------



## theoldfart

Chris, thanks. I just bookmarked your page.


----------



## Brit

My workmate will be going to the scrapyard in the sky this weekend. I can't tell you glad I am to see the back of it. LOL.










These days, it is more of an art installation.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> My workmate will be going to the scrapyard in the sky this weekend..
> 
> - Brit


N-o-o-o-o!!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

That Workmate had supporting roles in such blockbusters as "Sharpening Western Saws" and "The Humble Brace"! It is a sad day indeed :-(


----------



## KentInOttawa

> That Workmate had supporting roles in such blockbusters as "Sharpening Western Saws" and "The Humble Brace"! It is a sad day indeed :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Sniff, sniff.


----------



## theoldfart

What a heartless end for such a faithful friend. A significant piece of British tool rehabilitation lore will be lost forever. We need to start an online petition. Save the 'Mate!


----------



## Brit

LOL.

*Kev* - It won't do you any good to start a petition. There's no extradition treaty for Workmates between the USA and UK.

I bought myself a couple of Toughbuilt C700 Sawhorses instead for working on site. They're great.


----------



## MikeB_UK

I've got a shiny good as new one for you Andy.

I built the frame for my bench on it and it's been buried under a pile of junk ever since.

I think I still have that saw sharpening vid bookmarked, I'll finish watching it one of these day - keep starting after a drink or 3 and it's longer than Ben Hur


----------



## SamuelP

Brit said:


> My workmate will be going to the scrapyard in the sky this weekend. I can't tell you glad I am to see the back of it. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 1215853
> 
> 
> These days, it is more of an art installation.


Very sad day...


----------



## CWolf

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> Yesterday I picked up my third workmate, and second one that won't get used. This is a Type 4, with original (kinda rough) box. The knobs and feet aren't out of the plastic bags yet, and comes with the manual.


Smitty,
A reminder that I would really like to get a scan of that Type 4 manual, if at all possible. Could I bribe compensate you with a spare Gripmate or such?


----------



## spindeepster

Before & After.


----------



## spindeepster

Another Before




























& After


----------



## Lazyman

Kent, Now you are going to have to repaint the metal to go with the fancy top.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Lazyman said:


> Kent, Now you are going to have to repaint the metal to go with the fancy top.


Nope, not me. @spindeepster 

It looks like that might have already been done... (pic from above)


----------



## spindeepster

The paint on both the gray, and the blue WM's is original. The gray one was my wife's uncle's, and will keep the "patina" of many year's use. The blue one clearly shows signs of use but is in surprisingly good condition.


----------



## HokieKen

The blue paint is original? I've never seen a blue WM before.


----------



## CWolf

A short summary of vintage Workmate colors:

Manufacturing of the first Workmate for North America, the 79-001, started in 1974 in Canada, first with unpainted frames and, after about a year, with gray painted frames. Meanwhile in the UK, all models of the Workmate starting with the WM525 in 1975 were blue. A small number of the blue WM625's were imported to the U.S. and sold as the Workmate 79-001 Type 3 and Type 5. When the 79-001 was discontinued after the Type 9 in 1982, it was replaced by the "hundred series" models (100, 200, 300, 400), also manufactured in Canada, all with blue frames. This lasted through the late 1980's or so, when all of the frames for both North America and the UK changed to black.


----------



## spindeepster

With some input from CWolf, it is believed that the above blue WM was purchased "over there" by a consumer, then brought to the U. S. by that user. Unlike most, there are no ink stamps on the undersides of the jaws. To be clear, I have not compromised the original jaws, or how my new Walnut jaws are attached to the WM. I can take the new jaws off, and put the old jaws back on should I desire to do so.


----------

